# What's in your Dooney bag?



## dhampson

There is a sticky on the Coach forum that I love to look at.  It's "What's in your Coach bag?".  I was hoping we could start one over here in the Dooney forum.


----------



## dhampson

Dillen II Side Pocket Satchel in black.

I'm a Vera Bradley fan so pretty much all the accessories inside my purse are VB.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Oooh, pretty!  I love florals.


----------



## seton

dhampson said:


> Dillen II Side Pocket Satchel in black.
> 
> I'm a Vera Bradley fan so pretty much all the accessories inside my purse are VB.



Oh, I love these type of threads. Unfortunately, I'm not carrying DB today and have no plan to thru the weekend.

Love all the different floral accessories.


----------



## Esquared72

I'll play! Needless to say, I have a thing for Coach accessories. 

The non-Coach item is my Tiffany eyeglasses. I usually carry a Marc Jacobs wallet, but with March and St. Patty's day coming, this Emerald Coach wallet seems perfect!


----------



## seton

i love tiffany eyewear!


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> i love tiffany eyewear!



Me too! I love my Tiffany glasses.


----------



## dhampson

eehlers said:


> I'll play! Needless to say, I have a thing for Coach accessories.
> 
> The non-Coach item is my Tiffany eyeglasses. I usually carry a Marc Jacobs wallet, but with March and St. Patty's day coming, this Emerald Coach wallet seems perfect!


I like that satchel in the Dillen leather.  That is what it is, yes?  Thanks for playing.


----------



## YorkieLove75

I'll play. (I'm a Vera Bradley fan too)


----------



## RuedeNesle

HAPPY FRIDAY AND FIRST DAY OF MARCH!

Here's what I carry in every bag.  (Which is why I'm looking for a larger size satchel!)  The things missing are my water bottle and book I carry at lunch.  I'll change the bag and wallet depending on my mood, but everything inside goes with me every day. The silver bracelet-looking ring above my sunglasses, on top of the Kleenex pack, is a Clipa purse hook.  I use it a lot!  And you can tell by my phone I'm not technologically savvy!  When someone asks me if I have an IPhone, I say, "I" Phone people when I need to make a call."

Have a great day!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY AND FIRST DAY OF MARCH!
> 
> Here's what I carry in every bag.  (Which is why I'm looking for a larger size satchel!)  The things missing are my water bottle and book I carry at lunch.  I'll change the bag and wallet depending on my mood, but everything inside goes with me every day. The silver bracelet-looking ring above my sunglasses, on top of the Kleenex pack, is a Clipa purse hook.  I use it a lot!  And you can tell by my phone I'm not technologically savvy! * When someone asks me if I have an IPhone, I say, "I" Phone people when I need to make a call."*
> 
> Have a great day!




haha, that's clever!  Lovely bag and accessories.


----------



## Esquared72

dhampson said:


> I like that satchel in the Dillen leather.  That is what it is, yes?  Thanks for playing.



Thanks!  It's Dillen II leather, which I just love.


----------



## donnaoh

RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY AND FIRST DAY OF MARCH!
> 
> Here's what I carry in every bag.  (Which is why I'm looking for a larger size satchel!)  The things missing are my water bottle and book I carry at lunch.  I'll change the bag and wallet depending on my mood, but everything inside goes with me every day. The silver bracelet-looking ring above my sunglasses, on top of the Kleenex pack, is a Clipa purse hook.  I use it a lot!  And you can tell by my phone I'm not technologically savvy!  When someone asks me if I have an IPhone, I say, "I" Phone people when I need to make a call."
> 
> Have a great day!


Love your O-Ring shopper!! I have it in the Zebra Fabric. What colour is that leather exactly? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hopi

Backstory: Bought this Feb 1 and can't put it down, LLLLLLLLove it!, it may not be the most sophisticated but is super light , easy to carry, access, functional and just plain pretty when full. Like SIUmom, being midwesterners we carry a purse in a *purse,* which is my* Dooney* black nylon pouch, which holds my pretty key fob, my DD reciepts  gets  discounts on my coffee, and CC. Ms. Glam isn't even full. 
sorry I threw your name around mom but looks like you have a pouchette in your bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Backstory: Bought this Feb 1 and can't put it down, LLLLLLLLove it!, it may not be the most sophisticated but is super light , easy to carry, access, functional and just plain pretty when full. Like SIUmom, being midwesterners we carry a purse in a *purse,* which is my* Dooney* black nylon pouch, which holds my pretty key fob, my DD reciepts  gets  discounts on my coffee, and CC. Ms. Glam isn't even full.
> sorry I threw your name around mom but looks like you have a pouchette in your bag



hopi, I love that Glam!  I have been eye-balling them FOREVER.  I really love the black siggy.


----------



## Panders77

YorkieLove75 said:


> I'll play. (I'm a Vera Bradley fan too)



I love your bag!


----------



## YorkieLove75

hopi said:


> Backstory: Bought this Feb 1 and can't put it down, LLLLLLLLove it!, it may not be the most sophisticated but is super light , easy to carry, access, functional and just plain pretty when full. Like SIUmom, being midwesterners we carry a purse in a *purse,* which is my* Dooney* black nylon pouch, which holds my pretty key fob, my DD reciepts  gets  discounts on my coffee, and CC. Ms. Glam isn't even full.
> sorry I threw your name around mom but looks like you have a pouchette in your bag



I have that same Coach purse except mine is light tan with light pink edging around the C's.


----------



## hopi

YorkieLove75 said:


> I have that same Coach purse except *mine is light tan with light pink edging around the C's*.



Oh that sounds so pretty. After carrying for a week, I wanted to get one in every color, just don't know if I could keep them clean, it is just so easy to throw this around and not  even think twice.


----------



## YorkieLove75

hopi said:


> Oh that sounds so pretty. After carrying for a week, I wanted to get one in every color, just don't know if I could keep them clean, it is just so easy to throw this around and not  even think twice.



I bought mine a year ago. I was looking at it the other day and it does look less than clean now. I'm trying to figure out the best way to clean it. Maybe i'll try the baby wipe method. I probably should have bought the black. You should have no problems with yours.


----------



## hopi

YorkieLove75 said:


> I bought mine a year ago. I was looking at it the other day and it does look less than clean now. I'm trying to figure out the best way to clean it. Maybe i'll try the baby wipe method. I probably should have bought the black. You should have no problems with yours.




YorkieLove
When I empty a bag, I take a clorox wipe and wipe the entire outside & inside of the bag & handles. Now I have to go hide.  

Hope my mentors don't read this


----------



## YorkieLove75

hopi said:


> YorkieLove
> When I empty a bag, I take a clorox wipe and wipe the entire outside & inside of the bag & handles. Now I have to go hide.
> 
> Hope my mentors don't read this



No need to hide. Lol. I've done the same thing. I use Clorox wipes on EVERYTHING.


----------



## RuedeNesle

donnaoh said:


> Love your O-Ring shopper!! I have it in the Zebra Fabric. What colour is that leather exactly? Thanks for sharing!



Mornin' Donna!
Thanks!  I love your Zebra O-Ring too!  The color is Plum.



hopi said:


> Backstory: Bought this Feb 1 and can't put it down, LLLLLLLLove it!, it may not be the most sophisticated but is super light , easy to carry, access, functional and just plain pretty when full. Like SIUmom, being midwesterners we carry a purse in a *purse,* which is my* Dooney* black nylon pouch, which holds my pretty key fob, my DD reciepts  gets  discounts on my coffee, and CC. Ms. Glam isn't even full.
> *sorry I threw your name around mom *but looks like you have a pouchette in your bag



Mornin' Hopi!
No apology necessary! I do have a pouchette. And I feel the same way about the lambskin tote as you do the your Coach bag; it may not be the most sophisticated, but it's super light, easy to carry, functional, and I thinks it's pretty!  Not only do I carry all that stuff in my bag, I also carry a fabric zebra Lee tote to work with my lunch, and other junk.  I tried to consolidate the items into one bag but it made whatever I carried way too heavy! LOL!


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> YorkieLove
> When I empty a bag, I take a clorox wipe and wipe the entire outside & inside of the bag & handles. Now I have to go hide.
> 
> Hope my mentors don't read this




I always wipe my bags down with a damp paper towel but hadn't thought of trying Clorox wipes.  Apparently the Clorox wipe doesn't damage the leather or fabric of your bags, hopi.  Maybe I'll give that a try.  I don't like to store my bags without cleaning a little first.


Sue


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> I always wipe my bags down with a damp paper towel but hadn't thought of trying Clorox wipes.  Apparently the Clorox wipe *doesn't damage the leather or fabric of your bags*, hopi.  Maybe I'll give that a try.  I don't like to store my bags without cleaning a little first.
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue
It's hard to destroy a Dooney, it another reason why I love them so much. After the totally wiping down the bag I let it sit a minute and then wipe it with a clean dry wash cloth.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Donna!
> Thanks!  I love your Zebra O-Ring too!  The color is Plum.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Hopi!
> No apology necessary! I do have a pouchette. And I feel the same way about the lambskin tote as you do the your Coach bag; it may not be the most sophisticated, but it's super light, easy to carry, functional, and I thinks it's pretty!  *Not only do I carry all that stuff in my bag, I also carry a fabric zebra Lee tote to work with my lunch, and other junk*.  I tried to consolidate the items into one bag but it made whatever I carried way too heavy! LOL!





Hi SIUMOM
It's a survival instinct, it either freezing, raining, snowing, excessively humid
and we have to move quickly after sitting in traffic.


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> Hi Sue
> It's hard to destroy a Dooney, it another reason why I love them so much. After the totally wiping down the bag I let it sit a minute and then wipe it with a clean dry wash cloth.




Thanks for the tip, hopi!

I may have to try this method.  I want to keep all the "ladies" nice and clean!!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I'll just jump in here and say that I would not put clorox on my handbags. (Though I do use LYSOL wipes on anything I buy from Ebay...haha.)     If soiled, I would use a mild soap and water, or a good leather cleaner.  Some ladies use baby wipes on their leather bags but I haven't tried that.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Who are y'all kidding?  This is the inside of a purse!  Note the hankies, I don't use them but I'm not going to be told "never at any crisis in your life Scarlet have I ever known you to have a handkerchief"

The red strips of paper are from Alabama's National Championship, they are my lucky charms and move from bag to bag. 

I think everything else is self-explanatory.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Who are y'all kidding?  This is the inside of a purse!  Note the hankies, I don't use them but I'm not going to be told "never at any crisis in your life Scarlet have I ever known you to have a handkerchief"
> 
> The red strips of paper are from Alabama's National Championship, they are my lucky charms and move from bag to bag.
> 
> I think everything else is self-explanatory.



I think I know what happened to Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I'll be able to see him if he's in there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's the inside of my black MKors Hamilton.  Pretty much the same in all my bags, but I do change wallets and even VB makeup bags depending on the purse.


----------



## elbgrl

RebeccaJ said:


> Who are y'all kidding?  This is the inside of a purse!  Note the hankies, I don't use them but I'm not going to be told "never at any crisis in your life Scarlet have I ever known you to have a handkerchief"
> 
> The red strips of paper are from Alabama's National Championship, they are my lucky charms and move from bag to bag.
> 
> I think everything else is self-explanatory.



Now THAT'S the inside of a purse!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Hi SIUMOM
> It's a survival instinct, it either freezing, raining, snowing, excessively humid
> and we have to move quickly after sitting in traffic.



 ITA!  Especially when you have to dress for 2 or 3 seasons in one day!  You will find a hat and a pair of gloves in my zebra tote, and in my car every day of the year!


----------



## accessorygirl2

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's the inside of my black MKors Hamilton.  Pretty much the same in all my bags, but I do change wallets and even VB makeup bags depending on the purse.



This is the cleanest purse ever! This is what I aspire to but by the end of the day I'm picking crumpled receipts, unused coupons, loose chains and gum wrappers out of my bag.


----------



## accessorygirl2

accessorygirl2 said:


> This is the cleanest purse ever! This is what I aspire to but by the end of the day I'm picking crumpled receipts, unused coupons, loose chains and gum wrappers out of my bag.



Whoops loose change not chains lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> Whoops loose change not chains lol



Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.  :giggles:


----------



## StillWG

I'm headed to Macy's to make sure I haven't missed any bargains. 

My plum Satchel came yesterday so she's going with me today!







I decided to use my mustard Croco CCW with her instead of my plum one just because color blocking seems to be "the" thing right now.  I don't know if it's a trend I will really like.  

The Chameleon holds any loose items (kleenex, etc.) and the tassel is a Brahmin one in Fizz.  Also in my bag always are my cell phone (used for picture) and a pen, house key, etc. in the back zipper pocket plus a small bottle of water.  This is beginning to sound like a lot of stuff!!  

I hope everyone has a great Saturday!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I'm headed to Macy's to make sure I haven't missed any bargains.
> 
> My plum Satchel came yesterday so she's going with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use my mustard Croco CCW with her instead of my plum one just because color blocking seems to be "the" thing right now.  I don't know if it's a trend I will really like.
> 
> The Chameleon holds any loose items (kleenex, etc.) and the tassel is a Brahmin one in Fizz.  Also in my bag always are my cell phone (used for picture) and a pen, house key, etc. in the back zipper pocket plus a small bottle of water.  This is beginning to sound like a lot of stuff!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Saturday!
> 
> 
> Sue



Looks great, Sue.  I love your plum satchel!    I was eyeing those when ILD had them for $149, but I see they have gone back up now so I'm safe.   (I do lots of inadvertent "color blocking" when I am too lazy to change wallets.   )


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> I'm headed to Macy's to make sure I haven't missed any bargains.
> 
> My plum Satchel came yesterday so she's going with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use my mustard Croco CCW with her instead of my plum one just because color blocking seems to be "the" thing right now.  I don't know if it's a trend I will really like.
> 
> The Chameleon holds any loose items (kleenex, etc.) and the tassel is a Brahmin one in Fizz.  Also in my bag always are my cell phone (used for picture) and a pen, house key, etc. in the back zipper pocket plus a small bottle of water.  This is beginning to sound like a lot of stuff!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Saturday!
> 
> 
> Sue



Have fun at Macys!  I hope you find something(s) you like a great price(s)!  I'm lovin' the plum satchel.  I saw Judy's also.  I know what you mean about color blocking, but I do color block with my handbags and wallets sometimes.  I have a yellow wallet I carry with my red, blue, and purple bags.  

I hope you have a great Saturday too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I found an interior shot of my Coach Haley...






I'll just clog the thread with "SOB*" photos.


* Some Other Brand


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I found an interior shot of my Coach Haley...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just clog the thread with "SOB*" photos.
> 
> 
> * Some Other Brand



Seeing the interior makes me love Haley more!  Do you think the stuff in my post will fit?  Plus a water bottle and and small paperback book?


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Seeing the interior makes me love Haley more!  Do you think the stuff in my post will fit?  Plus a water bottle and and small paperback book?



Yes, I do.  Haley is actually a good-size bag.  There is also the outside pocket where your book would probably fit.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I do.  Haley is actually a good-size bag.  There is also the outside pocket where your book would probably fit.



 This is great news!  Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

You probably know that there is a large Haley, too.  Just sayin.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> You probably know that there is a large Haley, too.  Just sayin.



No I didn't!  But I just checked it out on coach.com  The dimensions listed make me think it's not much bigger for the price difference.  I'll have to see both IRL.  Thanks again!


----------



## hopi

RebeccaJ said:


> *Who are y'all kidding?*  This is the inside of a purse!  Note the hankies, I don't use them but I'm not going to be told "never at any crisis in your life Scarlet have I ever known you to have a handkerchief"
> 
> The red strips of paper are from Alabama's National Championship, they are my lucky charms and move from bag to bag.
> 
> I think everything else is self-explanatory.


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Have fun at Macys!  I hope you find something(s) you like a great price(s)!  I'm lovin' the plum satchel.  I saw Judy's also.  I know what you mean about color blocking, but I do color block with my handbags and wallets sometimes.  I have a yellow wallet I carry with my red, blue, and purple bags.
> 
> I hope you have a great Saturday too!




Thanks, GF!

I have to admit my "color blocking" experiment only lasted until I got the croco CCW into my bag.    Somehow everything looked "off" and I switched to the plum Calf one.  The plums are slightly different but look more together to my eye.  I may end up with the D II plum CCW too (if I can find her discounted quite a bit somewhere).

Are you preparing to depart for sunny CA soon?  I think it's been in the 70's in the Sacramento area.  I haven't checked the SF weather but it's bound to be nice there too!  Lucky lady! 


Sue


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I found an interior shot of my Coach Haley...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just clog the thread with "*SOB**" photos.
> 
> 
> * Some Other Brand






Sarah your picture looks like something from a magazine


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great, Sue.  I love your plum satchel!    I was eyeing those when ILD had them for $149, but I see they have gone back up now so I'm safe.   (I do lots of inadvertent "color blocking" when I am too lazy to change wallets.   )



Thanks, Sarah!

I missed the ILD sale....I kept thinking about buying and then the price went back up.  The SA ordered this one for me from Macy's last Saturday at 25+25+20% off.  I couldn't pass her up!  

Had to change out of the croco wallet.  The combo just didn't work for me!  I guess I'm too "matchy" for my own good.

BTW....love your Haley shot!  I've been looking at her on the Coach site.  She's a beauty.


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Thanks, GF!
> 
> *I have to admit my "color blocking" experiment only lasted until I got the croco CCW into my bag.  *  Somehow everything looked "off" and I switched to the plum Calf one.  The plums are slightly different but look more together to my eye.  I may end up with the D II plum CCW too (if I can find her discounted quite a bit somewhere).
> 
> *Are you preparing to depart for sunny CA soon? * I think it's been in the 70's in the Sacramento area.  I haven't checked the SF weather but it's bound to be nice there too!  Lucky lady!
> 
> 
> Sue



Well at least you tried! 

Yes! We're leaving a week from today! I'm so excited! Joy told me it's been in the 70's where she lives.  I'll just be happy with no snow! (OK, warmer than here would be nice too!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> The plums are slightly different but look more together to my eye.  I may end up with the D II plum CCW too (if I can find her discounted quite a bit somewhere).



Sue, ILD has the DII plum CCW for $94.   And I know what you mean about colors being "slightly different."   Here's the bordeaux Dillen CCW with the bordeaux florentine satchel.  Just looks a little "off", so I'm wrestling with whether to buy the florentine CCW in bordeaux.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sarah your picture looks like something from a magazine



:kiss:


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Sue, *ILD has the DII plum CCW for $94.*   And I know what you mean about colors being "slightly different."   Here's the bordeaux Dillen CCW with the bordeaux florentine satchel.  Just looks a little "off", so I'm wrestling with whether to buy the florentine CCW in bordeaux.




Thanks, GF!   

I've had one in my cart at ILD for a while....I feel a bit compulsive requiring a perfect match.  :shame:  However, I'm still annoyed with myself because I didn't buy the matching D II green wallet to my satchel a year ago.  

I just got back from Macy's where I ordered a tangerine CCW at 25+25% off to go with my tangerine satchel and a plum Croco CCW at the same discount.  I should have ordered both a week ago and I would have gotten a little more off, I think.  I don't know if I'll keep the plum Croco one to go with my satchel or get the D II one.  The plum D II wasn't on sale.  The Macy's sale is a better price than ILD....so I'll have to see how the match with plum is.  I'm hoping the ILD price lasts until I get my Croco CCW.


Sue


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Well at least you tried!
> 
> Yes! *We're leaving a week from today*! I'm so excited! Joy told me it's been in the 70's where she lives.  I'll just be happy with no snow! (OK, warmer than here would be nice too!)






We're getting some more snow tomorrow (supposedly) so I'm with you on the "no snow" feeling.  The weather man keeps saying that "meteorological spring" began yesterday.  I say, "Oh really!  Bring on some warmer weather please!"  


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> We're getting some more snow tomorrow (supposedly) so I'm with you on the "no snow" feeling. * The weather man keeps saying that "meteorological spring" began yesterday. ** I say, "Oh really!  Bring on some warmer weather please!"  *
> 
> 
> Sue



Girl, I heard that too!  I was walking through the living room when they were talking about it on TV and I didn't even bother to stop and listen to why that is.  All I know is I looked out my window and saw nothing but snow, and I had to put on boots, coat, hat, scarves (2) and gloves!  California, here I come!


----------



## RebeccaJ

It was in the low 60s today and I was bundled up like an Eskimo.  I think your blood really dies thin.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Ok.. the inside of my bag is a hot mess.  Don't let Sarah see this  as she will have heart failure.  Ok.. some background, I don't change wallets for different purses.  One wallet until I get bored or find another one I want to use instead.  Secondly, I always throw receipts and "stuff" in the bag, those get cleaned out when I change bags which is at least once a week.  but this is pretty much my life, in a bag!!! and the red pills are Sudafed as I am smack dab in the beginings of serious allergies right now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok.. the inside of my bag is a hot mess.  Don't let Sarah see this  as she will have heart failure.  Ok.. some background, I don't change wallets for different purses.  One wallet until I get bored or find another one I want to use instead.  Secondly, I always throw receipts and "stuff" in the bag, those get cleaned out when I change bags which is at least once a week.  but this is pretty much my life, in a bag!!! and the red pills are Sudafed as I am smack dab in the beginings of serious allergies right now.



I didn't pull out the stuff in the zipper pocket of my bag, nor did I take out the stuff in the zebra cosmetic case, or pouchette.  If I had, I would have had to take two pictures just to show all the junk in my bag.  And my wallet is stuffed with receipts!

Just curious, is that little green thing, near the medicine container, a part from a photo key chain?  I have two of those I bought from QVC a few years ago.  I have one in pink an one in green.  It's probably something totally different, but that what it looks like to me. LOL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok.. the inside of my bag is a hot mess.  Don't let Sarah see this  as she will have heart failure.









RuedeNesle said:


> I didn't pull out the stuff in the zipper pocket of my bag, nor did I take out the stuff in the zebra cosmetic case, or pouchette.  If I had, I would have had to take two pictures just to show all the junk in my bag.  And my wallet is stuffed with receipts!



Do you know I NEVER use the zipper pocket in any of my purses?  I usually put the original ribbon tag and the sales receipt for the purse in that pocket and zip it closed.  HAHAHA.  I also never use the outside pockets on purses.  I'm weird.


----------



## hopi

She's a clown car,
 everything fit from my large tote except 
my Dooney purse and medium size cosmetic bag
still have my outside back pocket, zip pocket,  & front pocket 
This is a SOB post (Sarah's word-some other brand)

Coach Willis


----------



## MiaBorsa

Willis is a cutie, hopi.  I'm glad you love her.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Girl, I heard that too!  I was walking through the living room when they were talking about it on TV and I didn't even bother to stop and listen to why that is.  All I know is I looked out my window and saw nothing but snow, and I had to put on boots, coat, hat, scarves (2) and gloves!  California, here I come!



Girls you need to see the positive side of the snow 
 I'm tired of it but since it's not going anywhere anytime soon (at least here), we went tubing yesterday!
And then by the time we came back after being tubing for 2 hrs, I could barely move, so the weather outside didn't matter anymore, I just wanted to be in bed


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> She's a clown car,
> everything fit from my large tote except
> my Dooney purse and medium size cosmetic bag
> still have my outside back pocket, zip pocket,  & front pocket
> This is a SOB post (Sarah's word-some other brand)
> 
> Coach Willis



I so want this bag! It's gorgeous, even with the reduced space.


----------



## elbgrl

This bag is definitely bigger than it looks, hopi !    The only thing that is not shown is my phone that's taking the pic.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> *This bag is definitely bigger than it looks,* hopi !    The only thing that is not shown is my phone that's taking the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092941



Rosie,  
There are still empty pockets for me to fill,  I did carry her with both straps, you are right, I love the bag.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Rosie,
> There are still empty pockets for me to fill,  I did carry her with both straps, you are right, I love the bag.



I like her a lot too - thinking about another color .....


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'll just jump in here and say that I would not put clorox on my handbags. (Though I do use LYSOL wipes on anything I buy from Ebay...haha.)     If soiled, I would use a *mild soap and water*, or a good leather cleaner.  Some ladies use baby wipes on their leather bags but I haven't tried that.



Clorox disinfectant wipes have *no* bleach just cleaner & disinfectant , baby wipes leave a film, you have to be careful baby wipes have added aloe or moisturizer.
Sorry, it's that  Sheldon & Monk attitude, don't want anything to fester.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> I didn't pull out the stuff in the zipper pocket of my bag, nor did I take out the stuff in the zebra cosmetic case, or pouchette.  If I had, I would have had to take two pictures just to show all the junk in my bag.  And my wallet is stuffed with receipts!
> 
> Just curious, *is that little green thing, near the medicine container, a part from a photo key chain? * I have two of those I bought from QVC a few years ago.  I have one in pink an one in green.  It's probably something totally different, but that what it looks like to me. LOL!




Hahahahaha,.. to the left of the med contain is my Hand sanitizer and to the right are my Starbucks breath mints.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> This bag is definitely bigger than it looks, hopi !    The only thing that is not shown is my phone that's taking the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092941



Ahhhhh good to see... another person with loose receipts and a box of breath mints!!!  Yaaaaay Rosie!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> I so want this bag! It's gorgeous, even with the reduced space.



yeah... I'm thinking the same thing Mary Bel.  

Very nice bag ladies!!!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Girls you need to see the positive side of the snow
> I'm tired of it but since it's not going anywhere anytime soon (at least here), we went tubing yesterday!
> And then by the time we came back after being tubing for 2 hrs, I could barely move, so the weather outside didn't matter anymore, I just wanted to be in bed




Hope you are recovered! 

The good thing about snow is that it eventually does go away.  It is possible to have fun in it too!!  I've lived in "snow" country so long that it really doesn't bother me that much.  It's the cold that wears on my nerves after a while.


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

cali bag lady said:


> ahhhhh good to see... Another person with loose receipts and a box of breath mints!!!  Yaaaaay rosie!!



haha, I usually have more receipts than that, I just cleaned them out!


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> I'm headed to Macy's to make sure I haven't missed any bargains.
> 
> My plum Satchel came yesterday so she's going with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use my mustard Croco CCW with her instead of my plum one just because color blocking seems to be "the" thing right now.  I don't know if it's a trend I will really like.
> 
> The Chameleon holds any loose items (kleenex, etc.) and the tassel is a Brahmin one in Fizz.  Also in my bag always are my cell phone (used for picture) and a pen, house key, etc. in the back zipper pocket plus a small bottle of water.  This is beginning to sound like a lot of stuff!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Saturday!
> 
> 
> Sue



love seeing the Cham.
I dont even like Brighton but that tassel fob is really cute  thx for sharing


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Clorox disinfectant wipes have *no* bleach just cleaner & disinfectant , baby wipes leave a film, you have to be careful baby wipes have added aloe or moisturizer.
> Sorry, it's that  Sheldon & Monk attitude, don't want anything to fester.



Good to know about the clorox wipes.  Like I said, I have never used baby wipes but I have read several posters say that they do.  I usually don't use anything on my bags at all.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Rosie,
> There are still empty pockets for me to fill,  I did carry her with both straps, you are right, I love the bag.



Oh no, another pic. It's torture


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Hope you are recovered!
> 
> The good thing about snow is that it eventually does go away.  It is possible to have fun in it too!!  I've lived in "snow" country so long that it really doesn't bother me that much.  It's the cold that wears on my nerves after a while.
> 
> 
> Sue



Well, after taking a 3hr nap, no.... let's re-phrase. After being in bed for 3 hrs and asleep for 1 hr, I'm still tired 
And to think that I was planning on getting up early tomorrow to do an hour of exercise, I'm not so sure....my calves are still sore. Although maybe the exercise will get them better. The good thing about it is that I'll be up earlier than normal and I can check the coach FOS. Maybe the tan Willis will show up.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Well, after taking a 3hr nap, no.... let's re-phrase. After being in bed for 3 hrs and asleep for 1 hr, I'm still tired
> And to think that I was planning on getting up early tomorrow to do an hour of exercise, I'm not so sure....my calves are still sore. Although maybe the exercise will get them better. The good thing about it is that I'll be up earlier than normal and I can check the coach FOS. Maybe the tan Willis will show up.




I got the email about the FOS sale too.  I hope your Willis bag is there....and there's nothing that I "need"!!   

As for exercise.....I love reading about it!    Doing it, not so much....but I do exercise anyway.  



Sue


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> *love seeing the Cham.*
> I dont even like Brighton but that tassel fob is really cute  thx for sharing




The Chameleons are one of my best finds ever!  I have them in several colors and sizes.  Several of the GFs on our old forum convinced me to try them a few years ago.  Now I don't know how I'd get along without them!

Do you have them too?


Sue


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> The Chameleons are one of my best finds ever!  I have them in several colors and sizes.  Several of the GFs on our old forum convinced me to try them a few years ago.  Now I don't know how I'd get along without them!
> 
> Do you have them too?
> 
> 
> Sue



I dont have a single one but I have been thinking of getting one one and off. 
There was a bag I was considering recently and it would have been a must have but I decided to pass on the bag.
I also thought about getting one eventually for my 12 yr old bag since it's getting floppier and floopier as the yrs go by


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> I dont have a single one but I have been thinking of getting one one and off.
> There was a bag I was considering recently and it would have been a must have but I decided to pass on the bag.
> I also thought about getting one eventually for my 12 yr old bag since it's getting floppier and floopier as the yrs go by




They make changing bags a breeze!  

What I really love about them is how light weight they are....also easily washable!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you know I NEVER use the zipper pocket in any of my purses?  I usually put the original ribbon tag and the sales receipt for the purse in that pocket and zip it closed.  HAHAHA.  I also never use the outside pockets on purses.  I'm weird.



 Say what???  LOL!  I use every nook and cranny in my bags.  The wider and deeper the inside pocket, the better. And if a bag has outside pockets I'll find something to put in them also!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hahahahaha,.. to the left of the med contain is my Hand sanitizer and to the right are my Starbucks breath mints.



  I knew I was going to be off, but that's wayyyy off!  Don't worry, I can see well enough to drive and shop! hahaha!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Girls you need to see the positive side of the snow
> I'm tired of it but since it's not going anywhere anytime soon (at least here), we went tubing yesterday!
> And then by the time we came back after being tubing for 2 hrs, I could barely move, so the weather outside didn't matter anymore, I just wanted to be in bed



You're right MaryBel, it's working!  Just reading about going tubing is exhausting enough to make me not want to go anywhere!



StillWG said:


> Hope you are recovered!
> 
> The good thing about snow is that it eventually does go away.  It is possible to have fun in it too!!  I've lived in "snow" country so long that it really doesn't bother me that much.  It's the cold that wears on my nerves after a while.
> 
> 
> Sue



I can see how pretty it looks when it snows. (Once the streets are plowed and I've made it home safely!) But it's been a long time since I've wanted to be out in it long enough to have fun! LOL!  But I know a lot of people love playing in the snow.  I drive by a lot of homes with a snowman in the front and it reminds me that I used to love winter when I was a kid!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> You're right MaryBel, it's working!  Just reading about going tubing is exhausting enough to make me not want to go anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how pretty it looks when it snows. (Once the streets are plowed and I've made it home safely!) But it's been a long time since I've wanted to be out in it long enough to have fun! LOL!  But I know a lot of people love playing in the snow.  I drive by a lot of homes with a snowman in the front and it reminds me that I used to love winter when I was a kid!



I think snow will be way much more fun if it only fell everywhere but in the streets (and driveways). That way you could have fun in the snow but not have to worry about driving on it.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, another pic. It's torture


Girl,I have to take alot of pics of one bag, the ratio is about 10 to 1 to what *you* have coming in.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Girl,I have to take alot of pics of one bag, the ratio is about 10 to 1 to what *you* have coming in.





But now I want your bag. You're giving me the Sarah treatment...normally her pics are haunting me, but everytime I see your pics I can't stop drooling. Are you her backup? Is she training you to do this?


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> But now I want your bag. You're giving me the Sarah treatment...normally her pics are haunting me, but everytime I see your pics I can't stop drooling. Are you her backup?* Is she training you to do this*?



MaryBel
Compared to you 2,
I'm barely bench warmer:couch:

or in laymen's terms a couch potato


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel
> Compared to you 2,
> I'm barely bench warmer:couch:
> 
> or in laymen's terms a couch potato


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I think snow will be way much more fun if it only fell everywhere but in the streets (and driveways). That way you could have fun in the snow but not have to worry about driving on it.



Wouldn't that be wonderful!  Yesterday I had to drive to Rolling Meadows to record a document for a client. It's not that far, but I was so happy I was taking care of it yesterday because I knew there was a Winter Storm Warning for today.  Well...I got there and Cook County offices were closed for Pulaski Day!  So I have to go back this morning.  I'm looking at the snow falling now. (Light flurries, not bad.)  It's not as bad as it was predicted to be at this time.  It was suppose to start around 3am and be very messy by now.  Now the warning is from 9am to midnight, with one inch of snow predicted per hour!  I hope they're wrong about that too.  
To everyone traveling in the snow today, wishing you safe travels!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful!  Yesterday I had to drive to Rolling Meadows to record a document for a client. It's not that far, but I was so happy I was taking care of it yesterday because I knew there was a Winter Storm Warning for today.  Well...I got there and Cook County offices were closed for Pulaski Day!  So I have to go back this morning.  I'm looking at the snow falling now. (Light flurries, not bad.)  It's not as bad as it was predicted to be at this time.  It was suppose to start around 3am and be very messy by now.  Now the warning is from 9am to midnight, with one inch of snow predicted per hour!  I hope they're wrong about that too.
> To everyone traveling in the snow today, wishing you safe travels!



Yes it would. Yesterday we got some snow and today we got waaay more. I woke up to the phone ringing with the school district calling about the shool being closed, so I'm stuck working from home to watch my son. Weirdly enough, he's always complaining that he doesn't want to go to school and today (and Sunday) he wanted to go to school. He asked me to make the schools open 

I hope you don't get too much snow and that you are done soon so you can go back before it gets messy outside. Be safe!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yes it would. Yesterday we got some snow and today we got waaay more. I woke up to the phone ringing with the school district calling about the shool being closed, so I'm stuck working from home to watch my son. Weirdly enough, he's always complaining that he doesn't want to go to school and today (and Sunday*) he wanted to go to school. He asked me to make the schools open
> *
> I hope you don't get too much snow and that you are done soon so you can go back before it gets messy outside. Be safe!



 It's great you're able to work from home on days like this.  They closed the schools in my neighborhood too.
We got a lot of snow, but it could have been worse.  I made it to Rolling Meadows just as the snow was coming down heavier this morning.  Then the Clerk told me they can't record my document until I get an exempt stamp from Elk Grove Village!:censor:  I was not going to EGV in this snow. (Plus, when I called EGV to see what they needed I was told they may close early today because of the snow.)  So....I have to try again tomorrow!  But it's suppose to taper off before midnight and just light flurries tomorrow.  Now I'm really "California Dreamin'"!


----------



## Normamargot

In my quest to keep the Dooney thread alive and well (and no plans for tonight LOL) I've been posting in every thread I can... So here goes yet another post.

For what's in my bag, I used to try and have a coordinating wallet for all my purses, but that soon became impossible with how often I'd change bags, not to mention the additional cost, so I use neutral black no brand name accessories now.

A checkbook/paper money holder, a credit card wallet with a coin holder section (stays home sometimes;has secondary cards not always needed), a small make-up bag (I carry lipstick, eyeliner, mini sample mascara, oil blotters, and tweezers in it), reading glasses, sunglasses in the soft bag when using smaller bags, in the Ray Ban case when using a larger one, gum, and cough drops (thanks to mild allergies, I always seem to have a tickle in my throat, a purse-holder (there's a superstition that if you place your purse on a floor all your money will run out, so I'm not taking any chances), a pen, face powder, my iPod, and a small pocket knife (used mostly for the scissors).

When I use bigger bags I also have either my iPad or NOOK as well! And finally on trips my camera in a Dooney wristlet phone case.


----------



## Normamargot

Normamargot said:


> In my quest to keep the Dooney thread alive and well (and no plans for tonight LOL) I've been posting in every thread I can... So here goes yet another post.
> 
> For what's in my bag, I used to try and have a coordinating wallet for all my purses, but that soon became impossible with how often I'd change bags, not to mention the additional cost, so I use neutral black no brand name accessories now.
> 
> A checkbook/paper money holder, a credit card wallet with a coin holder section (stays home sometimes;has secondary cards not always needed), a small make-up bag (I carry lipstick, eyeliner, mini sample mascara, oil blotters, and tweezers in it), reading glasses, sunglasses in the soft bag when using smaller bags, in the Ray Ban case when using a larger one, gum, and cough drops (thanks to mild allergies, I always seem to have a tickle in my throat, a purse-holder (there's a superstition that if you place your purse on a floor all your money will run out, so I'm not taking any chances), a pen, face powder, my iPod, and a small pocket knife (used mostly for the scissors).
> 
> When I use bigger bags I also have either my iPad or NOOK as well! And finally on trips my camera in a Dooney wristlet phone case.



Hmmm! My original picture disappeared, so here is an updated one with my new phone! Not in this photo; my make-up bag. That's the wallpaper from my old Myspace account! At the top it says I'm a Dooney & Bourke kind of girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bump.


----------



## brookeab

wow,I swear I searched for this before. Thanks.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ok.  I wanna play


----------



## gatorgirl07

Sorry guys.  I don't know why my iphone is making dups of my photos


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sorry guys.  I don't know why my iphone is making dups of my photos



It's not you.  There's some problem with the website.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> It's not you.  There's some problem with the website.



Thank you.  I thought I had messed some setting up somewhere


----------



## elbgrl

GG mine does that too when I post from the app.


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> GG mine does that too when I post from the app.



Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## seton

bump for *vanhorn*


----------



## Katiesmama

I can't take a pic (no camera, AND no know-how haha).   But I'll list it; my Hobo Lauren wallet.  It's a big wallet but I love it.   I have two pouches, one holds my budget, which is simply stapled legal pad pages, one for each month, plus my planner calendar.   The other pouch is a Vera envelope that holds some pictures, gift cards, misc little bits of paper that I can't bear to lose, coupons etc.  Then I have my keys, sun glasses, reading glasses/case, and sometimes a make up bag.    If the bag gets too heavy, that's first out!


----------



## CitizenLen

I'd like to do a what's in my bag too but I'm quite embarrassed as my bag is not orderly or neat. It looks like a hurricane of receipts, papers and god knows what else. But I love reveals and WIMB.


----------



## DooneyDucky

CitizenLen said:


> I'd like to do a what's in my bag too but I'm quite embarrassed as my bag is not orderly or neat. It looks like a hurricane of receipts, papers and god knows what else. But I love reveals and WIMB.





Mine, too! I'd take a picture of it all but it's a mess! 


In my bag:


SakRoots zip around wallet with cards and money, cellphone, Blistex chapstick, cough drops, ibuprofen, ranitidine, gum, cherry lifesavers, a few important papers, and various receipts.


Seeing how everyone organizes their bags inspires me to do the same. It seems like it would be easier to switch bags if I didn't have to dig through everything each time. lol


----------



## jrjones

I prefer smaller to medium sized bags, therefore I don't carry very much.  I also change my bag (and sometimes my wallet) every day, so this too helps to keep my 'stuff' inside to a minimum.

I carry my wallet, sm. make up bag, gum, reader glasses, and my handgun.  I'm the opposite of my sister, who carries *everything* in her LARGE bags.


----------



## seton




----------



## Twoboyz

CitizenLen said:


> I'd like to do a what's in my bag too but I'm quite embarrassed as my bag is not orderly or neat. It looks like a hurricane of receipts, papers and god knows what else. But I love reveals and WIMB.


Don't be embarrassed, you're among friends. 

And I love this:  Friends don't let friends drink and buy bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Of course I had to get the purse organizer in red to match the inside of all my bags.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Of course I had to get the purse organizer in red to match the inside of all my bags.
> 
> View attachment 2577093
> 
> View attachment 2577095



looking good. wot brand is ur organizer?


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> looking good. wot brand is ur organizer?




It's a Bag in Bag. I love it. It's worked very well for me.  It ships out of Boston.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> It's a Bag in Bag. I love it. It's worked very well for me.  It ships out of Boston.
> 
> View attachment 2577575



TB, are there different sizes?  Which size is this?


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> TB, are there different sizes?  Which size is this?




I don't think there are different sizes for this listing, but if you search purse organizer there are a bunch of different kinds and sizes. The measurements are in cm's in the listing so I measured mine. It is approximately 10" L x 6" H x 3-1/2" D. It expands a little though. It also stays pretty structured in the bag. I've had a fabric one and it kept collapsing. You can also snap it to make it more compact. The only thing I was a little concerned about is the very outer pockets are a mesh material and it's sort of rough. Most of my bags are Dooney's with the heavy cotton lining so I'm not too concerned about it roughing up the lining. However I have 2 coach bags with the smooth satin lining and I worried about it scuffing so I just don't use it when I use them.  Otherwise I really like it a lot. There is a lot of organization in this little insert. It's not always as long as some of my bags, so I sometimes shove my glasses case or another pouch in the empty space. 

Also I misread the shipping from location. It's not Boston. It's Boonton, NJ.


----------



## seton

today


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> today




Everything inside your bag even looks classy  Pretty scarf


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Everything inside your bag even looks classy  Pretty scarf



what a lovely compliment! It means so much coming from a classy lady like you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> today




You have 2 of those beautiful bags??? Your bag items are so simple and clean


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> what a lovely compliment! It means so much coming from a classy lady like you.




Why thank you my friend. Back at you


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> You have 2 of those beautiful bags??? Your bag items are so simple and clean



No, it's the same bag.  TY for your kind words.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> No, it's the same bag.  TY for your kind words.




Ahh ok... It looked more bone in your other picture. This one looks a little darker with the lighting. Still beautiful though.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahh ok... It looked more bone in your other picture. This one looks a little darker with the lighting. Still beautiful though.



It photographed too light before. IRL, it's between previous and above but it's closer to above but less golden slightly.


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> today



Stylish. I love your scarf. Do you collect them?


----------



## seton

Nebo said:


> Stylish. I love your scarf. Do you collect them?



TY. You might say that. 

If you wear those type of scarves, I am a regular on the Scarf of the Day thread. Beginners always welcome. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/scarf-of-the-day-themes-on-page-1-a-860076.html


----------



## Nebo

Amazing thread!Such beautiful designs and ways to wear them. Thank you for the link.


----------



## seton

Nebo said:


> Amazing thread!Such beautiful designs and ways to wear them. Thank you for the link.




Glad u enjoy! That thread has been around a while. I think the current thread is the 8th generation.


----------



## seton

contents of small flo satchel before I changed out of the bag


----------



## gatorgirl07

This is what is inside my Dooney bag at all times......


----------



## gatorgirl07

Wet wipes, makeup case, wallet, lotion, gum, travalo, and epi pen


----------



## gatorgirl07

Inside the bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> contents of small flo satchel before I changed out of the bag




What kind of wallet is the blue one?


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> What kind of wallet is the blue one?



it's a 'clutch' that I use as a makeup bag but they make wallets if u like the leather
http://us.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/lm-cuir/continental-wallet-3521746?sku=19414


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel while traveling... It's a mess inside. &#128515;&#128563;


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel while traveling... It's a mess inside. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56883;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636205


 

Hope your travels are going well   kc


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel while traveling... It's a mess inside. &#128515;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636205



wow, that's a lotta stuff!  I think I see some deoderent.

How is the move going?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Hope your travels are going well   kc




Yes it is going well!!! Long and boring. Have made it through 5 states already and driven about 1800 miles since Thursday. Still a ways to go. Thanks for the well wishes. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> wow, that's a lotta stuff!  I think I see some deoderent.
> 
> How is the move going?




Lol. Yes, I have it stuffed. And yes... Gotta stay sweat free/dry.  The move is going ok. This is definitely a time in my life that I'll never forget. I'm so tired and ready to get there, I wouldn't even want to stop to an Outlet even if they were giving out free bags. Lol... Well if they were free, them maybe.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel while traveling... It's a mess inside. &#128515;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636205




Doesn't she hold a lot!  I need to get mine back out at sine point, but I feel like she's a fall/winter bag. Your red one certainly is not though. She's gorgeous!! 

I read in your other post that your travels are going well.  Glad to hear that. I hope you're getting to stop at some fun places along the way


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Doesn't she hold a lot!  I need to get mine back out at sine point, but I feel like she's a fall/winter bag. Your red one certainly is not though. She's gorgeous!!
> 
> I read in your other post that your travels are going well.  Glad to hear that. I hope you're getting to stop at some fun places along the way




Oh yes... She holds a lot. It's a great throw around bag. You must have the black one? I have that one too. I carry all year round &#128513;&#128513;. It goes really nice with a white pair of capris or white sundress. You need to bring her out. Yes traveling is going well but no stops. Ready to get there. &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yes... She holds a lot. It's a great throw around bag. You must have the black one? I have that one too. I carry all year round &#128513;&#128513;. It goes really nice with a white pair of capris or white sundress. You need to bring her out. Yes traveling is going well but no stops. Ready to get there. &#128563;&#128563;




Yes I have the black one. I will bring her out again soon. So many bags....so little time  lol 
I bet you are. It's been a long trip.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yes... She holds a lot. It's a great throw around bag. You must have the black one? I have that one too. I carry all year round &#128513;&#128513;. It goes really nice with a white pair of capris or white sundress. You need to bring her out. Yes traveling is going well but no stops. Ready to get there. &#128563;&#128563;



I can't imagine a cross country move... glad to see you're doing it in Dooneyista fashion  I hope you get there safe and sound and your new start is all that you want it to be! Be safe GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I can't imagine a cross country move... glad to see you're doing it in Dooneyista fashion  I hope you get there safe and sound and your new start is all that you want it to be! Be safe GF!




Awww... Thank you so much!! I'm excited, stressed and ready all at the same time. Cross country is a hot crazy long mess but once it's done, it's done. Dooney style is the only way to go. I miss my packed bags already. I have them at the very back of the truck so I can grab them easily when I unpack. I'll let the other stuff stay on for a day or so once I arrive but the bags are coming with me. I'm already planning what I will wear and with what bag.  thanks again for the safe wishes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm feeling a bit organized today withy Front Pocket Flo Satchel I'm Natural... &#128515;


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2645968
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit organized today withy Front Pocket Flo Satchel I'm Natural... &#128515;



woo! soooo organized!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2645968
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit organized today withy Front Pocket Flo Satchel I'm Natural... &#128515;




Yes, very organized. A lot fits in that slender bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> woo! soooo organized!




Tying to be like u &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, very organized. A lot fits in that slender bag.




Thank you!!  I think it's about the same size and shape of the Pebbled Leather Domed Sat. My things fit in the same way. The shape does look a bit slimmer tho huh??


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Tying to be like u &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



LOL! Well, I'm proud of you, sista from another mista!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> LOL! Well, I'm proud of you, sista from another mista!




Lol!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you!!  I think it's about the same size and shape of the Pebbled Leather Domed Sat. My things fit in the same way. The shape does look a bit slimmer tho huh??




It kind of does to me, but I don't have it to look at in person.  I trust you GF.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

this is what is inside my bags this month
I try and change monthly


----------



## crazyforcoach09

my stuff inside my insert that I use in almost EVERY bag


----------



## coachinut

crazyforcoach09 said:


> my stuff inside my insert that I use in almost EVERY bag


Your insert is so adorable, and everything is so organized!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

coachinut said:


> Your insert is so adorable, and everything is so organized!


 

Thanks !!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> my stuff inside my insert that I use in almost EVERY bag




Very nice and organized. Cute insert too. I'm very attached to my purse organizer/insert.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice and organized. Cute insert too. I'm very attached to my purse organizer/insert.


 
thanks  so am I - we really good friends


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> my stuff inside my insert that I use in almost EVERY bag



Does this insert fit in the florentine satchels?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Does this insert fit in the florentine satchels?


 
Yes - it does


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> my stuff inside my insert that I use in almost EVERY bag




Gurl, you are in the runnings with Seton when it comes to organization. Beautiful pieces.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gurl, you are in the runnings with Seton when it comes to organization. Beautiful pieces.


 

thanks I have to have everything in something !!!!
been having this insert for a while time to get a new one.....want RED!!!!


----------



## seton

crazyforcoach09 said:


> this is what is inside my bags this month
> I try and change monthly



excellent color coordination. what brand is ur insert?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> excellent color coordination. what brand is ur insert?


 
thanks - think I might change tonight to another color set
I get my insert from Connie - divide and conquer - they a lil expensive for an insert but had this for about two years - still going strong.
about to contact her for another one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> excellent color coordination. what brand is ur insert?


 https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer

I have MED TALL
fits in almost all my bags 
I usually dont buy a bag if insert dont fit
I think I have two bags that it will not fit but they are weekend bags


----------



## seton

i heard good things about connie and wanted to order a custom but i find her site very difficult to navigate.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> i heard good things about connie and wanted to order a custom but i find her site very difficult to navigate.


 
she is the BEST!!!!
I just pic out a insert and tell her what I want and size and she sends me back price


----------



## seton

crazyforcoach09 said:


> she is the BEST!!!!
> I just pic out a insert and tell her what I want and size and she sends me back price



oh is dat how u do it? I was looking for the button to order custom. anyway, I am about to order from a different company.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> oh is dat how u do it? I was looking for the button to order custom. anyway, I am about to order from a different company.


 

That is how I do it - 
I told her i wanted purple with the dots no side pockets and MED TALL
she sent me price and that was that

Now I want red with black and white print NO pockets I dont use them lol


----------



## vanhornink

Here's whats in my purse, everyday carry
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and here's an inside shot


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> Here's whats in my purse, everyday carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's an inside shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651838




A lot fits in there!  Having fun at Toyota?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> Here's whats in my purse, everyday carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's an inside shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651838




Wow!!! That satchel holds a lot.


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> A lot fits in there!  Having fun at Toyota?



LOL yeah it does fit quite a bit, we actually wasnt there too long a little over an hour


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! That satchel holds a lot.



Thanks and yes it does, and I have a little more room in there, the things in there are not stuffed in there


----------



## seton

vanhornink said:


> Here's whats in my purse, everyday carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's an inside shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651838



everything is coordinated! thx for sharing!


----------



## vanhornink

seton said:


> everything is coordinated! thx for sharing!



Thanks and your welcome


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Just a few items... Didn't want it to look messy.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just a few items... Didn't want it to look messy.
> 
> View attachment 2654202




Cute little coin pouch. You didn't even have to take the items out of the bag for this post. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Cute little coin pouch. You didn't even have to take the items out of the bag for this post. Lol




Lol... I know right?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's the "What's in Your Dooney" thread someone was asking about.


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's the "What's in Your Dooney" thread someone was asking about.




Yay ! I'll be sharing mine ! Thanks !


----------



## Vicmarie

Lots of patterns and colors in my large florentine salmon !

Chevron Dooney in Black ( my emergency kit , still trying to figure out what else I need to put in it ... So far just bandaids , hair ties and a pen ) 

Vera Bradley cosmetic pouch 

Michael kors studded wallet in Navy

Planner 

Sunglasses and case (. Case bought at target )

Gucci Guilty perfume ...and usually my keys as well ! Oh, and my phone !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

In my bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> In my bag!




Grrr... You are always so organized. Love the color combo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2731324
> View attachment 2731325
> 
> 
> Lots of patterns and colors in my large florentine salmon !
> 
> Chevron Dooney in Black ( my emergency kit , still trying to figure out what else I need to put in it ... So far just bandaids , hair ties and a pen )
> 
> Vera Bradley cosmetic pouch
> 
> Michael kors studded wallet in Navy
> 
> Planner
> 
> Sunglasses and case (. Case bought at target )
> 
> Gucci Guilty perfume ...and usually my keys as well ! Oh, and my phone !




Love you variety of designers in your bag. Very neat and organized.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrr... You are always so organized. Love the color combo.


 
Thanks Sunshine


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2731324
> View attachment 2731325
> 
> 
> Lots of patterns and colors in my large florentine salmon !
> 
> Chevron Dooney in Black ( my emergency kit , still trying to figure out what else I need to put in it ... So far just bandaids , hair ties and a pen )
> 
> Vera Bradley cosmetic pouch
> 
> Michael kors studded wallet in Navy
> 
> Planner
> 
> Sunglasses and case (. Case bought at target )
> 
> Gucci Guilty perfume ...and usually my keys as well ! Oh, and my phone !




Nice colorful bag and contents.  there's that beautiful salmon again. The black chevron is one of my favorite patterns.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> In my bag!




Loving the pinks and purples and the different patterns.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Loving the pinks and purples and the different patterns.


 

Thanks


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> In my bag!



Such a pretty color palette.


----------



## Twoboyz

All that stuff has it's place in my red bag organizer.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> All that stuff has it's place in my red bag organizer.
> 
> View attachment 2731445


Wow. Holds alot.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Such a pretty color palette.


Thanks H


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wow. Holds alot.




Believe it or not, it's not that crammed either. Without this thing I'd be a mess!


----------



## lovethatduck

Me next, me next!

First time I get to share what's in my bag. Actually just made a quick grab for this one, just in case I make it out of the house today. I'm tracking my salmon florentine which has made it to my local UPS station, yet still does not show a delivery date.  Go figure.... Anyway, I always have a day bag which I tote downstairs during the day, and upstair at night.  Saves upstairs, downstairs trips.

So here's what's in the grab-and-out-the-door bag for today.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Me next, me next!
> 
> 
> 
> First time I get to share what's in my bag. Actually just made a quick grab for this one, just in case I make it out of the house today. I'm tracking my salmon florentine which has made it to my local UPS station, yet still does not show a delivery date.  Go figure.... Anyway, I always have a day bag which I tote downstairs during the day, and upstair at night.  Saves upstairs, downstairs trips.
> 
> 
> 
> So here's what's in the grab-and-out-the-door bag for today.




I hope you get that gorgeous salmon soon! Loving your pink retro drawstring. You have all those magazines in there too?  Wow, she holds a lot. I like the indoor tote bag idea


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> All that stuff has it's place in my red bag organizer.
> 
> View attachment 2731445




Oh wow!!! That organizer holds a lot.

You are one of the only people I know who actually uses those key fobs... Nice!!! I have hundreds of them and never use them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Me next, me next!
> 
> 
> 
> First time I get to share what's in my bag. Actually just made a quick grab for this one, just in case I make it out of the house today. I'm tracking my salmon florentine which has made it to my local UPS station, yet still does not show a delivery date.  Go figure.... Anyway, I always have a day bag which I tote downstairs during the day, and upstair at night.  Saves upstairs, downstairs trips.
> 
> 
> 
> So here's what's in the grab-and-out-the-door bag for today.




Love your items... I see you have the red kiss coin case. So you have the red hobo lock bag to match?? It's my dream red bag next to the large Flo satchel.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you get that gorgeous salmon soon! Loving your pink retro drawstring. You have all those magazines in there too?  Wow, she holds a lot. I like the indoor tote bag idea



She's a plus size, roomy carry-all.  A mini notebook and, of course, Samsung Galaxy Tab, charger, plus (yes, I always carry one) an extension cord--so I''m not stuck hugging a wall when I run out of juice and need to plug in. I know, weird.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> All that stuff has it's place in my red bag organizer.
> 
> View attachment 2731445




I've been looking for one of those ! Where did you get yours ?? I'm loving all the up matching accessories !


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> Me next, me next!
> 
> 
> 
> First time I get to share what's in my bag. Actually just made a quick grab for this one, just in case I make it out of the house today. I'm tracking my salmon florentine which has made it to my local UPS station, yet still does not show a delivery date.  Go figure.... Anyway, I always have a day bag which I tote downstairs during the day, and upstair at night.  Saves upstairs, downstairs trips.
> 
> 
> 
> So here's what's in the grab-and-out-the-door bag for today.




You're gonna love the salmon !!


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love your items... I see you have the red kiss coin case. So you have the red hobo lock bag to match?? It's my dream red bag next to the large Flo satchel.



Thanks, Pcan, glad you're feeling (I mean posting) like your old self again.

I don't own the logo lock hobo only because I prefer totes and bags with long straps that I can carry on the shoulder or crossbody.

Here is my day bag--with some items moved over to the out-the-door bag of the day. I also throw in a spaghetti top (for when it warms up) and a hoodie (for when it gets chilly).  Bay Area summers are perfectly fickle, but predictable--mildly chilly early mornings, softly warmer afternoons. If you're in the city, count on the fog to roll in early evenings.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Believe it or not, it's not that crammed either. Without this thing I'd be a mess!


I use insert with most of my bags


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> She's a plus size, roomy carry-all.  A mini notebook and, of course, Samsung Galaxy Tab, charger, plus (yes, I always carry one) an extension cord--so I''m not stuck hugging a wall when I run out of juice and need to plug in. I know, weird.




No, it makes sense. It's one way to get more use out of your bags when there is nowhere to go. I like it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! That organizer holds a lot.
> 
> You are one of the only people I know who actually uses those key fobs... Nice!!! I have hundreds of them and never use them.




Haha, I had to find a way to use them somehow. Lol. Another one is holding the single house key that I take on my bike rides and walks with me.


----------



## gatorgirl07

TB, where did you get your organiser?  What kind is it


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> TB, where did you get your organiser?  What kind is it




Oh I think Vicmarie asked that too. Here you go. I got it on eBay. It was really inexpensive, but I find it very functional. I haven't been able to move out of it since I got it many many months ago.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I think Vicmarie asked that too. Here you go. I got it on eBay. It was really inexpensive, but I find it very functional. I haven't been able to move out of it since I got it many many months ago.
> 
> View attachment 2731573




Thanks so much !


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> In my bag!



Lady I loveee how everything matches but it is not matchy matchy 

Awesome.

I carry so little in my bag! I will  get a photo later.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> All that stuff has it's place in my red bag organizer.
> 
> View attachment 2731445


Ooh, there's that bag I love!  I carry maybe 1/2 the amount of stuff you have in there!  I wonder if it would look too flimsy if I don't pack it?  I still can't believe how much nicer this 1975 DB line looks in REAL photos!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Lady I loveee how everything matches but it is not matchy matchy
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> I carry so little in my bag! I will  get a photo later.


Thanks lady. Most like to match wallet and bag. I like matching my accessories


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I think Vicmarie asked that too. Here you go. I got it on eBay. It was really inexpensive, but I find it very functional. I haven't been able to move out of it since I got it many many months ago.
> 
> View attachment 2731573


That's price is pretty unbelievable, thanks!  I should get one just to have.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Here is my insert in any interested.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Inside


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Filled


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> You're gonna love the salmon !!



You're sooooooooo right!&#128079;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Filled



Love it! Where'd you get it? I still need one for my stanwich. I bought the large clear cosmetic and can't use her in that bag because the stanwich tapers at the top and the cosmetic gets wider at the top lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Love it! Where'd you get it? I still need one for my stanwich. I bought the large clear cosmetic and can't use her in that bag because the stanwich tapers at the top and the cosmetic gets wider at the top lol


Divide and conquer. Her name is connie. I had tht for two yrs. its expensive but so worth it

My size is med tall. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/80132750/purse-organizer-insert-shaper-bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, Pcan, glad you're feeling (I mean posting) like your old self again.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own the logo lock hobo only because I prefer totes and bags with long straps that I can carry on the shoulder or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my day bag--with some items moved over to the out-the-door bag of the day. I also throw in a spaghetti top (for when it warms up) and a hoodie (for when it gets chilly).  Bay Area summers are perfectly fickle, but predictable--mildly chilly early mornings, softly warmer afternoons. If you're in the city, count on the fog to roll in early evenings.




Ahhh ok...

I'm loving your Vanessa... I have it in white with brown letters. Such a great large bag. You have tons in there and everything looks so in tact. Love the Coach agenda too! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok...
> 
> I'm loving your Vanessa... I have it in white with brown letters. Such a great large bag. You have tons in there and everything looks so in tact. Love the Coach agenda too! &#128515;&#128515;



Yes! That coach agenda is from the Coach boutique in Arlen(?) mall in Sacramento.  It is impermeable to everything--dust, dirt, fingerprints.  And remains beautiful as the first day I got her home.  Fit as a Stradivarius fiddle, no sign of wear or tear--none.  I thought I would get an LV one, but this Coach, hands down, is my choice between the two.

It's 5 years old, and will pass for 5 months old.&#128526;


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks so much !




You're welcome. I hope you find this as useful as I have if you decide to get it.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Ooh, there's that bag I love!  I carry maybe 1/2 the amount of stuff you have in there!  I wonder if it would look too flimsy if I don't pack it?  I still can't believe how much nicer this 1975 DB line looks in REAL photos!




I don't think it would look too flimsy. It's got a nice structure to it without feeling stiff. That's what I love about most of Dooney's coated cotton bags, they have a nice soft malleable, yet structured feel. Sometimes a purse organizer helps give it a little structure too. I have been carrying this bag for 5 days straight and that's a lot for me because I usually switch everyday. I love this bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> That's price is pretty unbelievable, thanks!  I should get one just to have.




It's a great price. Why not, you might find you love it. I've tried to use separate pouches, but I always just go back to this the next day. It makes it easy to know where everything is in every bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here is my insert in any interested.




Too cute! I love the color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Do cute! I love the color.


 

Thanks


----------



## Springer

I apologize that these aren't the best pictures but I know I don't mind if others aren't too clear because I love purse porn and I love seeing what's in everyone's handbags! I was switching into my new baby pink satchel with pockets that arrived today from my regular florentine satchel in ocean. This operation was done in the back seat of my vehicle. 








I will do a better one later where I pull everything out and take pictures of. Since I was in my vehicle, I wasn't able to spread everything out well to get a good picture.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I apologize that these aren't the best pictures but I know I don't mind if others aren't too clear because I love purse porn and I love seeing what's in everyone's handbags! I was switching into my new baby pink satchel with pockets that arrived today from my regular florentine satchel in ocean. This operation was done in the back seat of my vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 2734339
> 
> View attachment 2734340
> 
> View attachment 2734342
> 
> 
> I will do a better one later where I pull everything out and take pictures of. Since I was in my vehicle, I wasn't able to spread everything out well to get a good picture.



Those siggy accessories look fabulous with your bags!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Those siggy accessories look fabulous with your bags!



Thank you!!! I absolutely love them. Because I love that style so much, I'm almost set on ordering the leisure shopper in the black multi from belks. I know it's a bag I would truly love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Thank you!!! I absolutely love them. Because I love that style so much, I'm almost set on ordering the leisure shopper in the black multi from belks. I know it's a bag I would truly love.



Is Belk having a Labor Day sale?


----------



## Springer

I think they are. The bag I'm wanting is usually $198 and it's on sale for $148. I think I saw sale prices on other things too.


----------



## lovethatduck

What's in the pink pockets?&#128522;


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> What's in the pink pockets?&#128522;



I will be completely honest. A pack of cigarettes and a raccoon call.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I will be completely honest. A pack of cigarettes and a raccoon call.



 

I'm sorry... that just struck me as so funny!

A smart woman never leaves the house without her raccoon call!

The funny part... "I will be completely honest" because you knew how funny it was going to sound...lol

I really like you Springer,  and I'm glad to call you a fellow Dooneyista!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I apologize that these aren't the best pictures but I know I don't mind if others aren't too clear because I love purse porn and I love seeing what's in everyone's handbags! I was switching into my new baby pink satchel with pockets that arrived today from my regular florentine satchel in ocean. This operation was done in the back seat of my vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 2734339
> 
> View attachment 2734340
> 
> View attachment 2734342
> 
> 
> I will do a better one later where I pull everything out and take pictures of. Since I was in my vehicle, I wasn't able to spread everything out well to get a good picture.




You've got so much great color there. Eye candy!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm sorry... that just struck me as so funny!
> 
> A smart woman never leaves the house without her raccoon call!
> 
> The funny part... "I will be completely honest" because you knew how funny it was going to sound...lol
> 
> I really like you Springer,  and I'm glad to call you a fellow Dooneyista!



Thank you. That truly means a lot to me. Also I always try to be as honest as could be. Would love to have been able to say the pockets contained a more normal item but one must abide by what it truly in the pockets of the handbag in question!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Thank you. That truly means a lot to me. Also I always try to be as honest as could be. Would love to have been able to say the pockets contained a more normal item but one must abide by what it truly in the pockets of the handbag in question!



Thank you so much for the smile... and don't think there's anything wrong with carrying a raccoon call and I thought it was fantastic that you didn't hesitate.

Now back to that gorgeous pink bag! I L.O.V.E. how your white multi CC phone wristlet pops with it.... I thought I wanted the white one (I have the black) now I KNOW I need it lol


----------



## ilikesunshine

@Springer - in one of the other threads, you posted a pic of your D&B clear cosmetic bags.  Where'd you order them from?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ilikesunshine said:


> @Springer - in one of the other threads, you posted a pic of your D&B clear cosmetic bags.  Where'd you order them from?




I have the large and small clear but I went to the outlet and got them. I think they are shippable.


----------



## Springer

ilikesunshine said:


> @Springer - in one of the other threads, you posted a pic of your D&B clear cosmetic bags.  Where'd you order them from?



I ordered them from the WA outlet. 3607163355. They are very nice and helpful. I love my clear multi cases. I got the large and the small.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm sorry... that just struck me as so funny!
> 
> A smart woman never leaves the house without her raccoon call!
> 
> The funny part... "I will be completely honest" because you knew how funny it was going to sound...lol
> 
> I really like you Springer,  and I'm glad to call you a fellow Dooneyista!




And you as well G! I tell you, I have never been a part of or a bystander of a forum with so many polite, helpful, friendly people ever since the Internet was put into place. In fact that's the reason I joined to begin with, because of the wonderful comradery that I consistently witnessed here. I usually lurk in the shadows of forums and such, don't like putting myself out there. Knock on wood, I have yet to see any cattiness or malice at all. This place, I feel, is truly unique and above the norm.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> And you as well G! I tell you, I have never been a part of or a bystander of a forum with so many polite, helpful, friendly people ever since the Internet was put into place. In fact that's the reason I joined to begin with, because of the wonderful comradery that I consistently witnessed here. I usually lurk in the shadows of forums and such, don't like putting myself out there. Knock on wood, I have yet to see and cattiness or malice at all. This place, I feel, is truly unique and above the norm.



I agree... I love it here. This is a group full of wonderfully smart and sweet women. No matter how bad my day has been I always leave this forum with a smile on my face


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> And you as well G! I tell you, I have never been a part of or a bystander of a forum with so many polite, helpful, friendly people ever since the Internet was put into place. In fact that's the reason I joined to begin with, because of the wonderful comradery that I consistently witnessed here. I usually lurk in the shadows of forums and such, don't like putting myself out there. Knock on wood, I have yet to see any cattiness or malice at all. This place, I feel, is truly unique and above the norm.



I agree; the Dooney section on TPF is unique.  I check the other handbag sections of the forum because I love all handbags, but this Dooney board is much more like a gathering of friends.  After much begging and cajoling, this Dooney board was reestablished in January 2013 and it has really grown since then.  I'm so glad TPF listened to us begging for our own "spot" to land.


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree; the Dooney section on TPF is unique.  I check the other handbag sections of the forum because I love all handbags, but this Dooney board is much more like a gathering of friends.  After much begging and cajoling, this Dooney board was reestablished in January 2013 and it has really grown since then.  I'm so glad TPF listened to us begging for our own "spot" to land.




I'm the same ! I know I'm a newbie but I really enjoy you ladies


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> And you as well G! I tell you, I have never been a part of or a bystander of a forum with so many polite, helpful, friendly people ever since the Internet was put into place. In fact that's the reason I joined to begin with, because of the wonderful comradery that I consistently witnessed here. I usually lurk in the shadows of forums and such, don't like putting myself out there. Knock on wood, I have yet to see any cattiness or malice at all. This place, I feel, is truly unique and above the norm.


I have to agree with you here, this is a great forum.  Everyone is so nice and helpful.  I'll never be one that has a ton of bags, but I love looking at all the pretties and doing my research and finding things I like.


----------



## CatePNW

Today in my new Dillen double pocket satchcel.  I don't think I could ever carry a Florentine, unless I had one on each arm like a set of weights....LOL!





Coach wallet
Disney wallet (use for coupons and store cards)
Coach sunglasses in case
Blue cosmetic bag (Target freebie)
Betsey Johnson coin purse
Coach ID card holder

Interior pockets hold:
Scissors
Nail file
Lip gloss
Tic Tacs
Key fob (I have keyless entry/push button start, never actually use this so I don't need quick access to it)


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I agree... I love it here. This is a group full of wonderfully smart and sweet women. No matter how bad my day has been I always leave this forum with a smile on my face




I can't agree more. I have had probably one of the worst nights, but as soon as I jump on here...all better. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Today in my new Dillen double pocket satchcel.  I don't think I could ever carry a Florentine, unless I had one on each arm like a set of weights....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2735654
> View attachment 2735655
> 
> 
> Coach wallet
> Disney wallet (use for coupons and store cards)
> Coach sunglasses in case
> Blue cosmetic bag (Target freebie)
> Betsey Johnson coin purse
> Coach ID card holder
> 
> Interior pockets hold:
> Scissors
> Nail file
> Lip gloss
> Tic Tacs
> Key fob (I have keyless entry/push button start, never actually use this so I don't need quick access to it)




It's amazing how much fits in this nice slender bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I can't agree more. I have had probably one of the worst nights, but as soon as I jump on here...all better. Thanks ladies!



Awe  I hate that your night has been rotten  I hope we keep you smiling!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Springer said:


> I ordered them from the WA outlet. 3607163355. They are very nice and helpful. I love my clear multi cases. I got the large and the small.



Thanks! I love how they look


----------



## Nebo

Group hug : heartyouall:

Like MiaBorsa said, some parts of this forum are definitely not as friendly. Everything you post can and will be used against you in some form or fashion. Its actually pretty funny, really.


I love my fellow Doonistas !

That is a very pretty double pocket Dillen and beautiful accessories.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Today in my new Dillen double pocket satchcel.  I don't think I could ever carry a Florentine, unless I had one on each arm like a set of weights....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2735654
> View attachment 2735655
> 
> 
> Coach wallet
> Disney wallet (use for coupons and store cards)
> Coach sunglasses in case
> Blue cosmetic bag (Target freebie)
> Betsey Johnson coin purse
> Coach ID card holder
> 
> Interior pockets hold:
> Scissors
> Nail file
> Lip gloss
> Tic Tacs
> Key fob (I have keyless entry/push button start, never actually use this so I don't need quick access to it)




So nice and organized. It's the perfect Medium bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Awe  I hate that your night has been rotten  I hope we keep you smiling!




Thanks GG!  You all do.


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> Today in my new Dillen double pocket satchcel.  I don't think I could ever carry a Florentine, unless I had one on each arm like a set of weights....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2735654
> View attachment 2735655
> 
> 
> Coach wallet
> Disney wallet (use for coupons and store cards)
> Coach sunglasses in case
> Blue cosmetic bag (Target freebie)
> Betsey Johnson coin purse
> Coach ID card holder
> 
> Interior pockets hold:
> Scissors
> Nail file
> Lip gloss
> Tic Tacs
> Key fob (I have keyless entry/push button start, never actually use this so I don't need quick access to it)




I love that case with the little cherries on it. It is so cute. Where did you get it may I ask?


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> I love that case with the little cherries on it. It is so cute. Where did you get it may I ask?


I just got it at Macy's a few days ago!  It's a Betsey Johnson and was in the clearance area with the lower end wallets.  They had this light pink tone and an off white.  I couldn't leave it there, it was just so cute!  It was $9 after the clearance and extra sale % off.


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> I just got it at Macy's a few days ago!  It's a Betsey Johnson and was in the clearance area with the lower end wallets.  They had this light pink tone and an off white.  I couldn't leave it there, it was just so cute!  It was $9 after the clearance and extra sale % off.



Oh man! I was just at macys today! I went through the handbag section to look at the Dooney's but my husband was with me and I just didn't feel like I could chill and take my time looking at everything.


----------



## Springer

Decided I would take a better picture with my things spread out to put here in the what's in your Dooney thread since I am switching bags. I think I'm going to try out my signature DB white multi satchel. Just took all the plastic off and he is ready to go. I don't know how this will go. I'm used to the softness and size of the reg flo so we shall see!


----------



## Springer

Well I'll be, it all fit. Of course there's not all that left over room I have in my reg flo's but it all fit! I am impressed. This handbag can fit so much more than it appears.


----------



## tlo

Your stuff is so cute!!!  This bag is on my list.  Waiting on it to be shippable from the outlets


----------



## Gilmoregirl

A girl after my own heart! Love it!


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Well I'll be, it all fit. Of course there's not all that left over room I have in my reg flo's but it all fit! I am impressed. This handbag can fit so much more than it appears.
> 
> View attachment 2736920



Good morning!

Could you post your multicolor anniversary bag, once more?  Does WA have this in a tote?  I'm gonna call later in the day, after errands.


----------



## tlo

lovethatduck said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Could you post your multicolor anniversary bag, once more?  Does WA have this in a tote?  I'm gonna call later in the day, after errands.



Hi lovethatduck!  I called the Delaware outlet Saturday about Springer's satchel.  They told me it wasn't shippable yet and they didn't have it, as it's still in stores.  HTH


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> Your stuff is so cute!!!  This bag is on my list.  Waiting on it to be shippable from the outlets



Thank you! I so wish it was shippable. When it does become so, I want the leisure shopper in multi black.


----------



## Springer

Your request Lovethatduck, here are the pics


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Could you post your multicolor anniversary bag, once more?  Does WA have this in a tote?  I'm gonna call later in the day, after errands.



It just now donned on me what you said. When I called asking about this pattern in the tote, they told me they had it and it was on sale and I got so excited I almost burst. However my heart burst when I was then told it's not shippable. Belks has this in the tote, leisure shopper style, online for $148 last I looked. If you were to call and they were to ship you a tote in this multi, please let me know!


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Thank you! I so wish it was shippable. When it does become so, I want the leisure shopper in multi black.



I will let you know as soon as I find out


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> I will let you know as soon as I find out



Appreciate it.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> It just now donned on me what you said. When I called asking about this pattern in the tote, they told me they had it and it was on sale and I got so excited I almost burst. However my heart burst when I was then told it's not shippable. Belks has this in the tote, leisure shopper style, online for $148 last I looked. If you were to call and they were to ship you a tote in this multi, please let me know!



Thank you! My  PM  boxes are still full. Remember the sale price (s)? No cell on me.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Your request Lovethatduck, here are the pics
> 
> View attachment 2736938
> 
> View attachment 2736939
> 
> View attachment 2736940
> 
> View attachment 2736941



Thanks! Very pretty. Reminds me of the LV multicolor.  Did you get the wallet to match in white multi? I noticed the black multi wallet?


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks! Very pretty. Reminds me of the LV multicolor.  Did you get the wallet to match in white multi? I noticed the black multi wallet?



Thank you. The only thing I have that matches this bag exactly is the zip around cell/CC wallet wristlet thing. My CCW is in black. A few days ago, I almost went ahead and ordered the CCW in the white multi so I would have both but instead ordered the CCW in patent in ocean. That and my coin case should arrive sometime this week.  

Also I think, THINK, the sale price for the shopper was around $100. That's why it totally crushed me when I was told it's not shippable.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Well I'll be, it all fit. Of course there's not all that left over room I have in my reg flo's but it all fit! I am impressed. This handbag can fit so much more than it appears.
> 
> View attachment 2736920




It sure does!  I have the brown biscuit and it's the perfect size. The multi is so cute. I didn't know it had blue lining. That's so different for Dooney.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> It sure does!  I have the brown biscuit and it's the perfect size. The multi is so cute. I didn't know it had blue lining. That's so different for Dooney.



I still think I want the Tmoro 1975 satchel like yours, really love the look. Can you tell me if the dark brown is as stiff and structured as the white one here looks?  With the lack of online photos it's hard to tell. I thought it was a bit softer coated fabric but have no idea. Does it soften with use?  It's difficult to decide on something that I've never really seen.


----------



## vanhornink

Springer said:


> Your request Lovethatduck, here are the pics
> 
> View attachment 2736938
> 
> View attachment 2736939
> 
> View attachment 2736940
> 
> View attachment 2736941




LOVE THIS!!!! Enjoy her


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Well I'll be, it all fit. Of course there's not all that left over room I have in my reg flo's but it all fit! I am impressed. This handbag can fit so much more than it appears.
> 
> View attachment 2736920




Wow!!! I was just thinking... It's gonna be tight but it does look like you have some wiggle room. Nice!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I still think I want the Tmoro 1975 satchel like yours, really love the look. Can you tell me if the dark brown is as stiff and structured as the white one here looks?  With the lack of online photos it's hard to tell. I thought it was a bit softer coated fabric but have no idea. Does it soften with use?  It's difficult to decide on something that I've never really seen.



I think it's probably going to feel like your white one at first.  However I believe mine is softening up.  It has a nice supple feel.  The sides are caving in a little bit when it stands on the table.  I don't keep it that stuffed.  I just have my purse organizer in it so the bottom is filled.  I really like how it feels.  It's the perfect perfect balance.  It feels soft while still holding shape because the bottom is structured with the reinforced corners.  I think you'll be happy with the bag.  I've been carrying her for over a week.  That is very unusual for me.  I think I'm switching to my natural Stanwich tonight though.  It's time to give one of my flos some love.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I think it's probably going to feel like your white one at first.  However I believe mine is softening up.  It has a nice supple feel.  The sides are caving in a little bit when it stands on the table.  I don't keep it that stuffed.  I just have my purse organizer in it so the bottom is filled.  I really like how it feels.  It's the perfect perfect balance.  It feels soft while still holding shape because the bottom is structured with the reinforced corners.  I think you'll be happy with the bag.  I've been carrying her for over a week.  That is very unusual for me.  I think I'm switching to my natural Stanwich tonight though.  It's time to give one of my flos some love.



Oh I'm sure I will like it, it's just a bit different from how I had imagined it.  I have nothing in that look at all, will never have an LV, but I am drawn to this bag and color for some reason!  It's only $139 so I will probably order it soon.  

I saw your mod shots of the Stanwich (I keep calling it a sandwich!) and that is a lovely bag.  It's one I would have given a second look at just a few weeks ago.  Not that I didn't like it, I just never noticed them or paid any attention.  Seeing the real bags on real people just make such a difference!  You look great in all your photos too and you and others here have such nice style and collections!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Oh I'm sure I will like it, it's just a bit different from how I had imagined it.  I have nothing in that look at all, will never have an LV, but I am drawn to this bag and color for some reason!  It's only $139 so I will probably order it soon.
> 
> I saw your mod shots of the Stanwich (I keep calling it a sandwich!) and that is a lovely bag.  It's one I would have given a second look at just a few weeks ago.  Not that I didn't like it, I just never noticed them or paid any attention.  Seeing the real bags on real people just make such a difference!  You look great in all your photos too and you and others here have such nice style and collections!



Cate... I'm with Twoboyz... every woman needs a stanwich! I have the baby pink. She's my "special bag" and I don't have the style most of these ladies have. I'm now a stay at home and refuse to do anything more than casual (maybe business casual, depending on how you define it lol) and my bags make every outfit so much better. 

And thanks to you I've been checking out the cranberry now lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Cate... I'm with Twoboyz... every woman needs a stanwich! I have the baby pink. She's my "special bag" and I don't have the style most of these ladies have. I'm now a stay at home and refuse to do anything more than casual (maybe business casual, depending on how you define it lol) and my bags make every outfit so much better.
> 
> And thanks to you I've been checking out the cranberry now lol



You sound like me. My mother can dress to the nines, my father always professional....... Me? Somehow I have none of those genes. Casual as can be and violence has erupted when dresses or pantyhose have been mentioned. Love my Adidas shorts, tshirts, jeans and hoodies.  Footwear? Nike tennis shoes or nike sandals. And my bags still go with my stuff. That's what's wonderful about them, they can go so classy yet go casual.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> * I'm now a stay at home and refuse to do anything more than casual *(maybe business casual, depending on how you define it lol) and my bags make every outfit so much better.



Ditto.  But my little dog really likes it when I carry a nice bag with my yoga pants.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Ditto.  But my little dog really likes it when I carry a nice bag with my yoga pants.



Totally forgot about my yoga pants. Long live the yoga pants.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Ditto.  But my little dog really likes it when I carry a nice bag with my yoga pants.



:roflmfao!  but if you're carrying a great bag nobody notices the yoga pants! That's the beauty behind it lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> You sound like me. My mother can dress to the nines, my father always professional....... Me? Somehow I have none of those genes. Casual as can be and violence has erupted when dresses or pantyhose have been mentioned. Love my Adidas shorts, tshirts, jeans and hoodies.  Footwear? Nike tennis shoes or nike sandals. And my bags still go with my stuff. That's what's wonderful about them, they can go so classy yet go casual.



Lol! I did the professional look long enough. Towards the end of my career they offered me a promotion and I took it, part of the acceptance included that I dress casual. They wanted my mind, not my wardrobe.

Once I left to stay home I donated all of my business attire.

Shoes? Still love them but they go with my jeans and Capri pants  lol

Hubby likes it better bow. He's strictly sports apparel outside of work and jokes that he no longer feels like my stalker when we go out in public together


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> :roflmfao!  but if you're carrying a great bag nobody notices the yoga pants! That's the beauty behind it lol



Harry says, "Yeah!!"   :doggie:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Totally forgot about my yoga pants. Long live the yoga pants.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Harry says, "Yeah!!"   :doggie:



Oh now how stinking cute is that!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Ditto.  But my little dog really likes it when I carry a nice bag with my yoga pants.




Hahaha, I live in yoga pants and yoga shorts in the summer. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Harry says, "Yeah!!"   :doggie:




So cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh now how stinking cute is that!!





Twoboyz said:


> So cute!



Thanks, y'all.  He's my little heart.      (And resident UPS detector!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha, I live in yoga pants and yoga shorts in the summer. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Oh I'm sure I will like it, it's just a bit different from how I had imagined it.  I have nothing in that look at all, will never have an LV, but I am drawn to this bag and color for some reason!  It's only $139 so I will probably order it soon.
> 
> I saw your mod shots of the Stanwich (I keep calling it a sandwich!) and that is a lovely bag.  It's one I would have given a second look at just a few weeks ago.  Not that I didn't like it, I just never noticed them or paid any attention.  Seeing the real bags on real people just make such a difference!  You look great in all your photos too and you and others here have such nice style and collections!




Cate, thank you so much. You are so sweet. The Sandwich lol! It's a great bag. It's funny because I don't carry them much. I don't know why because when I take them out I fall in love all over again. The leather is so yummy. It's got the best slouch and it's so buttery. My natural is loaded up and ready for work tomorrow.  I think I want one in crimson.  I hope you get your Tmoro Biscuit soon. You'll love it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Cate, thank you so much. You are so sweet. The Sandwich lol! It's a great bag. It's funny because I don't carry them much. I don't know why because when I take them out I fall in love all over again. The leather is so yummy. It's got the best slouch and it a so buttery. My natural is loaded up and ready for work tomorrow.  I think I want one in crimson.



Or marine... or grey... lol

TB... we be in trouble with all of the new colors!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Or marine... or grey... lol
> 
> TB... we be in trouble with all of the new colors!




GG, you're quick on the draw! There's marine? I'm in trouble. Going to take a look right now!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> GG, you're quick on the draw! There's marine? I'm in trouble. Going to take a look right now!



Macy's lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Macy's lol




Macy's has them? I just went on Dooney. Com and I curse at those color swatches that aren't turned on! Why do they do that? There are so many colors. Going to Macy's now. Thank you.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

You're welcome lol


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Macy's lol



There is also a crimson Stanwich!!!!!

I love my natural, red and tmoro but I think  the natural is the perfect color combo between the light and dark leather.  It has the look of a much more expensive bag.

I LOVE my Stanwich satchels.  Before I got the gray Buckley, I almost got the gray satchel.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> There is also a crimson Stanwich!!!!!
> 
> I love my natural, red and tmoro but I think  the natural is the perfect color combo between the light and dark leather.  It has the look of a much more expensive bag.
> 
> I LOVE my Stanwich satchels.  Before I got the gray Buckley, I almost got the gray satchel.



Yep... I'm trying to decide who's coming home to mama on VIP day lol


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yep... I'm trying to decide who's coming home to mama on VIP day lol



Are you deciding between buckle and satchel, or colors?  I have a hard time making up my mind.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> There is also a crimson Stanwich!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love my natural, red and tmoro but I think  the natural is the perfect color combo between the light and dark leather.  It has the look of a much more expensive bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE my Stanwich satchels.  Before I got the gray Buckley, I almost got the gray satchel.




That crimson is gorgeous! I think I  like it better than the marine. It is perfect with the Tmoro trim. This might be my reason to hold off on getting the reg crimson Flo on clearance. I just have to wait for them to get to the outlet.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> Are you deciding between buckle and satchel, or colors?  I have a hard time making up my mind.



I'm stuck between the marine buckley and the grey stanwich lol and then I start to rationalize getting both... it would be like a BOGO half off deal...lol


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> That crimson is gorgeous! I think I  like it better than the marine. It is perfect with the Tmoro trim. This might be my reason to hold off on getting the reg crimson Flo on clearance. I just have to wait for them to get to the outlet.



That is a hard choice!  Picking between the current deal or the stanwich.

I try to tell myself, not to buy because of a sale but to buy what wows me.  (still working on that.  LOL)

So ask yourself, which gives you more of a WOW.  The reg flo satchel or the stanwich.    If it's the reg flo, get it now on sale.  If not wait for the Stanwich.  For me I would wait for the Stanwich.

Of ALL the bags I own, my natural Stanwich is the prettiest in my opinion.  I remember we got ours about the same time last year!  LOL


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> That is a hard choice!  Picking between the current deal or the stanwich.
> 
> I try to tell myself, not to buy because of a sale but to buy what wows me.  (still working on that.  LOL)
> 
> So ask yourself, which gives you more of a WOW.  The reg flo satchel or the stanwich.    If it's the reg flo, get it now on sale.  If not wait for the Stanwich.  For me I would wait for the Stanwich.
> 
> Of ALL the bags I own, my natural Stanwich is the prettiest in my opinion.  I remember we got ours about the same time last year!  LOL



There's just something about the stanwich... she's mesmerizing! Hubby laughs cuz I will just pull mine out and look at her for a while and smile and put her away lol she's my special girl


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> There's just something about the stanwich... she's mesmerizing! Hubby laughs cuz I will just pull mine out and look at her for a while and smile and put her away lol she's my special girl



EXACTLY!!! I have the reg flo satchel in natural, chestnut and crimson.  Gorgeous bags, but the Stanwich with the tmoro trim just kicks it up a couple of notches.

I do the same GG.  Just sit, stare and smile!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> That is a hard choice!  Picking between the current deal or the stanwich.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to tell myself, not to buy because of a sale but to buy what wows me.  (still working on that.  LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> So ask yourself, which gives you more of a WOW.  The reg flo satchel or the stanwich.    If it's the reg flo, get it now on sale.  If not wait for the Stanwich.  For me I would wait for the Stanwich.
> 
> 
> 
> Of ALL the bags I own, my natural Stanwich is the prettiest in my opinion.  I remember we got ours about the same time last year!  LOL




Yes, I'm pretty sure it's the Stanwich that wows me. It's just that contrasting brown handles and trim that gets me every time. I love the size too, right in between the small and reg Flo. It's my Goldilocks bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> There's just something about the stanwich... she's mesmerizing! Hubby laughs cuz I will just pull mine out and look at her for a while and smile and put her away lol she's my special girl




That makes me smile.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> That makes me smile.



Do you know if the Stanwich is on sale at the outlets?  If so do you know the colors and price?


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> Do you know if the Stanwich is on sale at the outlets?  If so do you know the colors and price?



They told me they are not shippable, so I didnt even bother asking prices in store..


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> They told me they are not shippable, so I didnt even bother asking prices in store..



Thanks Nebo!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Do you know if the Stanwich is on sale at the outlets?  If so do you know the colors and price?




I only saw the base colors if natural, red, and Tmorro there. They seem to have some combo of those colors every time I go. I've never seen the pink, bone, or black. They are always 30% off I'm pretty sure, just like other base color flos.


----------



## Springer

I have been saving my salmon and violet flos for when the weather turns cold. Wanted to wait until then to carry them. However my violet clayton arrives tomorrow. I am thinking of maybe switching into my violet satchel today and then saving the salmon flo and violet clayton for cold weather.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I only saw the base colors if natural, red, and Tmorro there. They seem to have some combo of those colors every time I go. I've never seen the pink, bone, or black. They are always 30% off I'm pretty sure, just like other base color flos.



Thanks TBZ


----------



## reginatina

I love the 'What's in your bag?' threads in the other forums and was wondering why Dooney didn't have one. I did a search and nothing came up. Since many of us have purchased some new beauties and all of us here have some gorgeous "oldies," I wanted to see what you all carry, especially if you have pretty SLGs that house your goodies. Obviously, if this is a tired theme, please feel free to let it die. I hope not though. 

I'll start.


----------



## reginatina

In my Saffiano Sawyer in red:

First compartment
--  Filofax mini classic organiser, black + Filofax mini pen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, medical cards and bank cards)
--  Ear buds
--  Garage door opener 
Second compartment 
--  Mirror, tweezers, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, tampon, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm,           tissue pack
--  Sunglasses


----------



## Scooch

reginatina said:


> In my Saffiano Sawyer in red:
> 
> 
> 
> First compartment
> 
> --  Filofax mini classic organiser, black + Filofax mini pen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, medical cards and bank cards)
> 
> --  Ear buds
> 
> --  Garage door opener
> 
> Second compartment
> 
> --  Mirror, tweezers, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, tampon, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm,           tissue pack
> 
> --  Sunglasses




I can't believe all that fits in that bag! Love the red!


----------



## reginatina

Scooch said:


> I can't believe all that fits in that bag! Love the red!



Thank you. I love this little bag. I bought another in black this weekend. This is everything I normally carry, but I usually keep all my toiletries in a make up pouch and I just put all my extra cards that I kept in a Coach mini skinny in the card slots. Oh, and I also can keep my phone in there, but I was using it to take the picture, and I usually hold it in my hand lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Actually, there is a "what's in your Dooney?" thread; it doesn't get much traffic.   http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/whats-in-your-dooney-bag-806129.html


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, there is a "what's in your Dooney?" thread; it doesn't get much traffic.   http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/whats-in-your-dooney-bag-806129.html



Thanks. I did a search and it didn't come up. How sad there is no traffic. I love these threads. If a mod feels like combining the two...


----------



## RuedeNesle

I posted this in the Mini Review thread, but I'll post it again here to keep the thread going.  I've changed out some of the accessories (I switched the Tan RM case with my patent wristlet, then I switched that for my zebra wristlet), but everything else is the same.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I posted this in the Mini Review thread, but I'll post it again here to keep the thread going.  I've changed out some of the accessories (I switched the Tan RM case with my patent wristlet, then I switched that for my zebra wristlet), but everything else is the same.




Is that a full sized laptop you have there? That bags holds lots...


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is that a full sized laptop you have there? That bags holds lots...



Hi PTB!

It's an 11 1/2 inch Toshiba laptop.  This bag really does a lot, and its not heavy!

ETA:  The laptop doesn't fit in the zipper section but it does fit easily in the bag.


----------



## jeep317

I love these types of posts/videos!


----------



## reginatina

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> It's an 11 1/2 inch Toshiba laptop.  This bag really does a lot, and its not heavy!
> 
> ETA:  The laptop doesn't fit in the zipper section but it does fit easily in the bag.



Do you carry your bag on your shoulder, forearm, or in your hand?  I'm trying to consolidate my gym bag, lunch bag, and hand bag, but it just gets so heavy.


----------



## AnotherPurse

This looks like fun. I am changing bags tomorrow and will be sure to take a shot of the goods!


----------



## RuedeNesle

reginatina said:


> Do you carry your bag on your shoulder, forearm, or in your hand?  I'm trying to consolidate my gym bag, lunch bag, and hand bag, but it just gets so heavy.



Hi RT!

I carry my bag on my shoulder. If I carried it on my arm I'd feel the straps digging in my arm.  I do a lot of walking when I carry the bag and it's comfortable on my shoulder.  I don't carry the laptop all the time and I can feel the difference.  Yesterday I walked over a mile around San Francisco (without the laptop) and the weight of the bag never slowed me down.  I didn't have to keep taking it off my shoulder.  That's why I had to break down and get a nylon bag.  As much as I love leather bags they are too heavy for lots of walking.


----------



## reginatina

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi RT!
> 
> I carry my bag on my shoulder. If I carried it on my arm I'd feel the straps digging in my arm.  I do a lot of walking when I carry the bag and it's comfortable on my shoulder.  I don't carry the laptop all the time and I can feel the difference.  Yesterday I walked over a mile around San Francisco (without the laptop) and the weight of the bag never slowed me down.  I didn't have to keep taking it off my shoulder.  That's why I had to break down and get a nylon bag.  As much as I love leather bags they are too heavy for lots of walking.



Thanks, RN!  

Wow!  I can understand the need to carry all that in SF, but walking a mile in that city with all those hills would drive me crazy. An ex of mine used to live in the city and he liked walking everywhere. I learned not to bring such a big bag and always take flats with me.  I think I'm going to consider a nylon bag for myself. Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

reginatina said:


> Thanks, RN!
> 
> Wow!  I can understand the need to carry all that in SF, but walking a mile in that city with all those hills would drive me crazy. An ex of mine used to live in the city and he liked walking everywhere. I learned not to bring such a big bag and always take flats with me.  I think I'm going to consider a nylon bag for myself. Thanks!



The hills are still a big challenge for me, with or without a bag!   I'll take a bus if I have to go up a few big hills, but I'll walk back down.  My son was in SF with me until Saturday and he wanted to walk to the Caltrain Station.  He loves walking everywhere, probably like your ex. So he walked me a lot more than I would have walked on my own, but I still walk a lot.

My nylon bag is really easy to carry.  I do that trick of putting the outside strap underneath the inside strap before I put it on my shoulder and it sort of "locks' them in place and both straps stay on my shoulder when I'm walking.  Now the bag is the least of my worries.  Convincing my legs they can make the walk is my biggest issue now. 

Dooney makes the best nylon bags!  Good luck with your search!


----------



## AnotherPurse

a good excuse to take a pic while moving into a new bag! This all transitions into the Brenna without a problem...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3201995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good excuse to take a pic while moving into a new bag! This all transitions into the Brenna without a problem...


Wow! That's a lot of goodies you have there! I thought I carried around a lot of lip products!
I may have to take a pic of my "stuff" , I try not to carry to much, but in all fairness, I also carry a tote bag for work!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow! That's a lot of goodies you have there! I thought I carried around a lot of lip products!
> 
> I may have to take a pic of my "stuff" , I try not to carry to much, but in all fairness, I also carry a tote bag for work!




You know the drill...they start in the bathroom and by the end of the week my "lip junk" is all in my purse and there is nothing in the bathroom! LOL


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> You know the drill...they start in the bathroom and by the end of the week my "lip junk" is all in my purse and there is nothing in the bathroom! LOL


 I know that drill for sure!


----------



## reginatina

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3201995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good excuse to take a pic while moving into a new bag! This all transitions into the Brenna without a problem...



Wow!  Love it. What is that brown Dooney patch up against your red organizer?


----------



## AnotherPurse

reginatina said:


> Wow!  Love it. What is that brown Dooney patch up against your red organizer?




Oh gosh!  That is a pouch I got new with tags off eBay for $12!  I have the tag somewhere in my accessory tote. It came with the box and all. Has a wrist strap - stamped D&B 1975 on the front but I can't remember the collection off hand. Someone might know. They made hobos and small bags that I have seen with the stamping on the front.  If I find the tag I will let you know. Thanks!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

What I'm carrying today. I didn't take all the junk out the pockets.  No laptop in this bag.


----------



## reginatina

RuedeNesle said:


> What I'm carrying today. I didn't take all the junk out the pockets.  No laptop in this bag.


 
Love your bag and all your matching accessories!  Such pretty colors.


----------



## RuedeNesle

reginatina said:


> Love your bag and all your matching accessories!  Such pretty colors.



Hi RT!

Thanks very much!


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> What I'm carrying today. I didn't take all the junk out the pockets.  No laptop in this bag.




Wow she fits a ton. Nice work on the coordination! So fun!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Wow she fits a ton. Nice work on the coordination! So fun!!!



Hi AP!

Thanks! I'm forever testing how much she can hold and then complaining that she's too heavy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Was so excited today to load up Miss Chestnut Buckley... This is a big bag and I loooove it!! 

I'm not a matchy matchy kinda girl, so I carry all colors of the rainbow as far as accessories goes [emoji2]... I pick my accessories for the day without having the bag in mind... 

Here's what I'm carrying today...

- Large Florentine Cosmetic Case (TMoro)
- Meduim Shiny It 1975 Wristlet (Black)
- Pebbled Leather Zip Around Wallet (Olive)
- Lily Pulitzer Meduim Agenda 
- Large Sunglass Cass
- Pebbled Business Card/ID holder (Bone)  
- Coach Key Holder


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Was so excited today to load up Miss Chestnut Buckley... This is a big bag and I loooove it!!
> 
> I'm not a matchy matchy kinda girl, so I carry all colors of the rainbow as far as accessories goes [emoji2]... I pick my accessories for the day without having the bag in mind...
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying today...
> 
> - Large Florentine Cosmetic Case (TMoro)
> - Meduim Shiny It 1975 Wristlet (Black)
> - Pebbled Leather Zip Around Wallet (Olive)
> - Lily Pulitzer Meduim Agenda
> - Large Sunglass Cass
> - Pebbled Business Card/ID holder (Bone)
> - Coach Key Holder
> 
> View attachment 3212136
> 
> View attachment 3212137
> 
> View attachment 3212138
> 
> View attachment 3212139
> 
> View attachment 3212140



Gorgeous! ! Looks like a Dooney ad!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Was so excited today to load up Miss Chestnut Buckley... This is a big bag and I loooove it!!
> 
> I'm not a matchy matchy kinda girl, so I carry all colors of the rainbow as far as accessories goes [emoji2]... I pick my accessories for the day without having the bag in mind...
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying today...
> 
> - Large Florentine Cosmetic Case (TMoro)
> - Meduim Shiny It 1975 Wristlet (Black)
> - Pebbled Leather Zip Around Wallet (Olive)
> - Lily Pulitzer Meduim Agenda
> - Large Sunglass Cass
> - Pebbled Business Card/ID holder (Bone)
> - Coach Key Holder
> 
> View attachment 3212136
> 
> View attachment 3212137
> 
> View attachment 3212138
> 
> View attachment 3212139
> 
> View attachment 3212140



Gorgeous photo shoot!!   Everything looks fabulous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Was so excited today to load up Miss Chestnut Buckley... This is a big bag and I loooove it!!
> 
> I'm not a matchy matchy kinda girl, so I carry all colors of the rainbow as far as accessories goes [emoji2]... I pick my accessories for the day without having the bag in mind...
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying today...
> 
> - Large Florentine Cosmetic Case (TMoro)
> - Meduim Shiny It 1975 Wristlet (Black)
> - Pebbled Leather Zip Around Wallet (Olive)
> - Lily Pulitzer Meduim Agenda
> - Large Sunglass Cass
> - Pebbled Business Card/ID holder (Bone)
> - Coach Key Holder
> 
> View attachment 3212136
> 
> View attachment 3212137
> 
> View attachment 3212138
> 
> View attachment 3212139
> 
> View attachment 3212140



Hi PTB!

Every time I see your Shiny It wristlet I check ebay to see if there's one available!  I love your bag and what's in it!  (Heading back to ebay now. )


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Was so excited today to load up Miss Chestnut Buckley... This is a big bag and I loooove it!!
> 
> I'm not a matchy matchy kinda girl, so I carry all colors of the rainbow as far as accessories goes [emoji2]... I pick my accessories for the day without having the bag in mind...
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying today...
> 
> - Large Florentine Cosmetic Case (TMoro)
> - Meduim Shiny It 1975 Wristlet (Black)
> - Pebbled Leather Zip Around Wallet (Olive)
> - Lily Pulitzer Meduim Agenda
> - Large Sunglass Cass
> - Pebbled Business Card/ID holder (Bone)
> - Coach Key Holder
> 
> View attachment 3212136
> 
> View attachment 3212137
> 
> View attachment 3212138
> 
> View attachment 3212139
> 
> View attachment 3212140


Very pretty Buckley and pouches etc. Pretty photos!


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> I love the 'What's in your bag?' threads in the other forums and was wondering why Dooney didn't have one. I did a search and nothing came up. Since many of us have purchased some new beauties and all of us here have some gorgeous "oldies," I wanted to see what you all carry, especially if you have pretty SLGs that house your goodies. Obviously, if this is a tired theme, please feel free to let it die. I hope not though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start.







reginatina said:


> In my Saffiano Sawyer in red:
> 
> 
> 
> First compartment
> 
> --  Filofax mini classic organiser, black + Filofax mini pen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, medical cards and bank cards)
> 
> --  Ear buds
> 
> --  Garage door opener
> 
> Second compartment
> 
> --  Mirror, tweezers, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, tampon, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm,           tissue pack
> 
> --  Sunglasses




Wow, that little bag sure can hold a lot! Thanks for sharing this. I love this little big in saffiano. 



RuedeNesle said:


> I posted this in the Mini Review thread, but I'll post it again here to keep the thread going.  I've changed out some of the accessories (I switched the Tan RM case with my patent wristlet, then I switched that for my zebra wristlet), but everything else is the same.




That is a lot of stuff RN! It's a good think the bag is light! [emoji4] Such a striking bag. I love it!



AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3201995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good excuse to take a pic while moving into a new bag! This all transitions into the Brenna without a problem...




I love your Brenna! She's still in my wish list. It's great to see how much she can hold. Thanks! 



RuedeNesle said:


> What I'm carrying today. I didn't take all the junk out the pockets.  No laptop in this bag.




I bet this is a work horse for you. I'm so glad you found her. [emoji3]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Was so excited today to load up Miss Chestnut Buckley... This is a big bag and I loooove it!!
> 
> I'm not a matchy matchy kinda girl, so I carry all colors of the rainbow as far as accessories goes [emoji2]... I pick my accessories for the day without having the bag in mind...
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying today...
> 
> - Large Florentine Cosmetic Case (TMoro)
> - Meduim Shiny It 1975 Wristlet (Black)
> - Pebbled Leather Zip Around Wallet (Olive)
> - Lily Pulitzer Meduim Agenda
> - Large Sunglass Cass
> - Pebbled Business Card/ID holder (Bone)
> - Coach Key Holder
> 
> View attachment 3212136
> 
> View attachment 3212137
> 
> View attachment 3212138
> 
> View attachment 3212139
> 
> View attachment 3212140




Wow! Gorgeous outdoor picture! All of your items fit so nicely in there. I cancelled my order. [emoji17]. I decided to wait for the outlet. Enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, that little bag sure can hold a lot! Thanks for sharing this. I love this little big in saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of stuff RN! It's a good think the bag is light! [emoji4] Such a striking bag. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Brenna! She's still in my wish list. It's great to see how much she can hold. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this is a work horse for you. I'm so glad you found her. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Gorgeous outdoor picture! All of your items fit so nicely in there. I cancelled my order. [emoji17]. I decided to wait for the outlet. Enjoy!




Lol... Thank you girlfriend! I'm loving this bag. You're a mess. Lol.


----------



## reginatina

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, that little bag sure can hold a lot! Thanks for sharing this. I love this little big in saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of stuff RN! It's a good think the bag is light! [emoji4] Such a striking bag. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Brenna! She's still in my wish list. It's great to see how much she can hold. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this is a work horse for you. I'm so glad you found her. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Gorgeous outdoor picture! All of your items fit so nicely in there. I cancelled my order. [emoji17]. I decided to wait for the outlet. Enjoy!



Thanks!  I love it. I won't post another shot, because I just switched into my black Sawyer...same stuff. Lol.


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see your Shiny It wristlet I check ebay to see if there's one available!  I love your bag and what's in it!  (Heading back to ebay now. )




I found 2 of them about a month ago and yes, TPB was the reason I kept logging on to check. They are so fun. Unfortunately, they both had a little scent to them when I got them. Maybe cigarette smoke but I can't be sure.  Still love them - I just bought a white rainbow satchel and a black rainbow tote today for bounce around bags.  I think they are super cute. Great job as always PTB with the photo shoot!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> I found 2 of them about a month ago and yes, TPB was the reason I kept logging on to check. They are so fun. Unfortunately, they both had a little scent to them when I got them. Maybe cigarette smoke but I can't be sure.  Still love them - I just bought a white rainbow satchel and a black rainbow tote today for bounce around bags.  I think they are super cute. Great job as always PTB with the photo shoot!




Thanks girly!! [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see your Shiny It wristlet I check ebay to see if there's one available!  I love your bag and what's in it!  (Heading back to ebay now. )




Lol... Thank you girlfriend. I searched and waited high and low for the shiny it accessories. I lucked out and found new with tags, this wristlet and the Zip around wallet. I love those pieces.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thank you girlfriend! I'm loving this bag. You're a mess. Lol.




That's an understatement![emoji37][emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That is a lot of stuff RN! It's a good think the bag is light! [emoji4] Such a striking bag. I love it!
> 
> I bet this is a work horse for you. I'm so glad you found her. [emoji3]



Thanks TB!

I'm very happy the zebra tote is light!  I love carrying her around SF!


----------



## reginatina

PcanTannedBty said:


> Was so excited today to load up Miss Chestnut Buckley... This is a big bag and I loooove it!!
> 
> I'm not a matchy matchy kinda girl, so I carry all colors of the rainbow as far as accessories goes [emoji2]... I pick my accessories for the day without having the bag in mind...
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying today...
> 
> - Large Florentine Cosmetic Case (TMoro)
> - Meduim Shiny It 1975 Wristlet (Black)
> - Pebbled Leather Zip Around Wallet (Olive)
> - Lily Pulitzer Meduim Agenda
> - Large Sunglass Cass
> - Pebbled Business Card/ID holder (Bone)
> - Coach Key Holder
> 
> View attachment 3212136
> 
> View attachment 3212137
> 
> View attachment 3212138
> 
> View attachment 3212139
> 
> View attachment 3212140



Love this color!  Even more beautiful outdoors. I love excellent organization and utilizing small leather goods for everything.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Parchment paper. (giggles)


----------



## br_t

A few things in my red florentine mini satchel [emoji173]&#65039;
A few Tiffany bracelets,
Kindle paper white
Lv mono pochette holds all my accessories 
Lv vernis agenda pm with hello kitty refills
Coach hearts pouch
iPhone 6s Plus
DB coin pouch as wallet


----------



## RuedeNesle

br_t said:


> View attachment 3256484
> 
> A few things in my red florentine mini satchel [emoji173]&#65039;
> A few Tiffany bracelets,
> Kindle paper white
> Lv mono pochette holds all my accessories
> Lv vernis agenda pm with hello kitty refills
> Coach hearts pouch
> iPhone 6s Plus
> DB coin pouch as wallet



Hi BT!

I love your red and pink accessories!  I really love your  LV vernis agenda pm!  That, and the vernis french wallet are my dream LV SLG's.


----------



## br_t

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BT!
> 
> I love your red and pink accessories!  I really love your  LV vernis agenda pm!  That, and the vernis french wallet are my dream LV SLG's.




Thank you sweetie! I used to own the French wallet in red vernis and I just baby it way too much. I had it in my bag with a dustbag. I eventually sold it coz I just want to use a wallet that I can toss it in my bag and not too care about scratching it. I'm using the cles as a wallet now and love that I can hook my key onto the key fob and have all the essentials with me. Dooney coin pouch is also great. It holds more and very cost effective [emoji173]&#65039;

Also one more con I had with the French wallet: the coin section is really roomy. Your coins will get toss around in there. People will sure spot you from far if you walk with the wallet lol [emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Out running errands today with Miss Shiny IT Ruby in Black/Black. 

I'm not a "matchy matchy" girl but I love the look of all the Shiny It Multi accessories. 

Here's what I'm carrying:
  Shiny It - Ruby Crossbody Bag
  Shiny It - Zip Around Wallet
  Shiny It - Medium Wristlet
  Nylon Coin Pouch 
  Josie Maran Body Butter (Citrus Twist)
  Hand Sanitixer  





Ruby holds a lot...


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out running errands today with Miss Shiny IT Ruby in Black/Black.
> 
> I'm not a "matchy matchy" girl but I love the look of all the Shiny It Multi accessories.
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying:
> Shiny It - Ruby Crossbody Bag
> Shiny It - Zip Around Wallet
> Shiny It - Medium Wristlet
> Nylon Coin Pouch
> Josie Maran Body Butter (Citrus Twist)
> Hand Sanitixer
> 
> View attachment 3272086
> 
> View attachment 3272088
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby holds a lot...




She sure does!

(Time to go back on ebay and look for a Shiny It wristlet again! )


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out running errands today with Miss Shiny IT Ruby in Black/Black.
> 
> I'm not a "matchy matchy" girl but I love the look of all the Shiny It Multi accessories.
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying:
> Shiny It - Ruby Crossbody Bag
> Shiny It - Zip Around Wallet
> Shiny It - Medium Wristlet
> Nylon Coin Pouch
> Josie Maran Body Butter (Citrus Twist)
> Hand Sanitixer
> 
> View attachment 3272086
> 
> View attachment 3272088
> 
> Ruby holds a lot...



C'mon over to the dark side of matchy-matchy.     :devil:   

   Your things look adorable together!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out running errands today with Miss Shiny IT Ruby in Black/Black.
> 
> I'm not a "matchy matchy" girl but I love the look of all the Shiny It Multi accessories.
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying:
> Shiny It - Ruby Crossbody Bag
> Shiny It - Zip Around Wallet
> Shiny It - Medium Wristlet
> Nylon Coin Pouch
> Josie Maran Body Butter (Citrus Twist)
> Hand Sanitixer
> 
> View attachment 3272086
> 
> View attachment 3272088
> 
> Ruby holds a lot...




The whole ensemble looks amazing! I love the aerial shot too! The zippers are so fun. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> C'mon over to the dark side of matchy-matchy.     :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Your things look adorable together!




NOOOOOOOOO, lol. 

Matchy - matchy is so chic' looking but I get bored looking at all the same color [emoji57]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> The whole ensemble looks amazing! I love the aerial shot too! The zippers are so fun. [emoji4][emoji106]




Thanks TB... I surprised myself with how much I love this bag and accessories. Are you a party pooper and joined the "no buy" posse?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm carrying...
  - Small Clear Dooney Cosmetic Case
  - Nylon Coin Pouch
  - Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wallet
  - Multi Shiny It Meduim Wristlet 
  - Large Sunglasses Case
  - Coach Skinny Wallet


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out running errands today with Miss Shiny IT Ruby in Black/Black.
> 
> I'm not a "matchy matchy" girl but I love the look of all the Shiny It Multi accessories.
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying:
> Shiny It - Ruby Crossbody Bag
> Shiny It - Zip Around Wallet
> Shiny It - Medium Wristlet
> Nylon Coin Pouch
> Josie Maran Body Butter (Citrus Twist)
> Hand Sanitixer
> 
> View attachment 3272086
> 
> View attachment 3272088
> 
> Ruby holds a lot...



Love it! It sure does!



PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying...
> - Small Clear Dooney Cosmetic Case
> - Nylon Coin Pouch
> - Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wallet
> - Multi Shiny It Meduim Wristlet
> - Large Sunglasses Case
> - Coach Skinny Wallet
> 
> View attachment 3275500



It looks so good!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying...
> - Small Clear Dooney Cosmetic Case
> - Nylon Coin Pouch
> - Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wallet
> - Multi Shiny It Meduim Wristlet
> - Large Sunglasses Case
> - Coach Skinny Wallet
> 
> View attachment 3275500


Everything looks beautiful together in the photo. Very nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying...
> - Small Clear Dooney Cosmetic Case
> - Nylon Coin Pouch
> - Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wallet
> - Multi Shiny It Meduim Wristlet
> - Large Sunglasses Case
> - Coach Skinny Wallet
> 
> View attachment 3275500



Love this!


----------



## ShaNayNay

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying...
> - Small Clear Dooney Cosmetic Case
> - Nylon Coin Pouch
> - Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wallet
> - Multi Shiny It Meduim Wristlet
> - Large Sunglasses Case
> - Coach Skinny Wallet
> 
> View attachment 3275500


That looks lovely! I love the clear cosmetic case!


----------



## LV4m3

This is a recent purchase so I am excited to get some good use out of it! Here's what's in my Pebbled Leather Crossbody:

MK Jet Set clutch I'm using as a wallet
LV Wapity for little odds and ends
Two lip products
One hand cream
Mints
Change of clothes for DD
Hand wipes
Baby wipes
Diaper and other diaper changing supplies

Love the color and versatility of this bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Looks like it holds a lot!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LV4m3 said:


> View attachment 3315523
> 
> This is a recent purchase so I am excited to get some good use out of it! Here's what's in my Pebbled Leather Crossbody:
> 
> MK Jet Set clutch I'm using as a wallet
> LV Wapity for little odds and ends
> Two lip products
> One hand cream
> Mints
> Change of clothes for DD
> Hand wipes
> Baby wipes
> Diaper and other diaper changing supplies
> 
> Love the color and versatility of this bag!


Such a pretty color.   And OMG, you really know how to organize to get all those things in there!


----------



## YankeeDooney

LV4m3 said:


> View attachment 3315523
> 
> This is a recent purchase so I am excited to get some good use out of it! Here's what's in my Pebbled Leather Crossbody:
> 
> MK Jet Set clutch I'm using as a wallet
> LV Wapity for little odds and ends
> Two lip products
> One hand cream
> Mints
> Change of clothes for DD
> Hand wipes
> Baby wipes
> Diaper and other diaper changing supplies
> 
> Love the color and versatility of this bag!


It is a really pretty color. Isn't it amazing how much supposed smaller bags can hold? Love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LV4m3 said:


> View attachment 3315523
> 
> This is a recent purchase so I am excited to get some good use out of it! Here's what's in my Pebbled Leather Crossbody:
> 
> MK Jet Set clutch I'm using as a wallet
> LV Wapity for little odds and ends
> Two lip products
> One hand cream
> Mints
> Change of clothes for DD
> Hand wipes
> Baby wipes
> Diaper and other diaper changing supplies
> 
> Love the color and versatility of this bag!




Wow... You got a lot in there. Those Crossbodys are deceiving.


----------



## LV4m3

YankeeDooney said:


> It is a really pretty color. Isn't it amazing how much supposed smaller bags can hold? Love it.


Haha it sure is  Nice and compact, but not lacking in space at all!


----------



## for3v3rz

I am finally using my DB since I purchased 8 years ago.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Couldn't believe how much this case held...


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't believe how much this case held...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384090
> 
> View attachment 3384091


I must have missed this pic!    Such a cute little piece and it certainly does hold a lot!


----------



## Purse Nut

I want on of those 1975 DB siggie cosmetic bags!
Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Resuscitating this thread because after seeing @Lilybarb 's new frame coin purse I wanted to try mine again and I'm excited to say it's working well in my Dillen CBB! The coin purse is red and the seller said the CBB was red but I think it's strawberry. You can see a difference in the two colors. I watched a video by "ThePecanTannedBeauty" and I was surprised how much she was able to fit in her frame coin purse. It inspired me to put my MAC liquid lipstick inside. She had her PocketBac in hers also,(and floss, and a few other little items), but with both the lipstick and the PocketBac inside it's harder to get to the coins in the middle, and I like to use change as often as I can. My Samsung Galaxy S8 with a case also fits in front of of my red notebook and is easy to pull out when needed.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Resuscitating this thread because after seeing @Lilybarb 's new frame coin purse I wanted to try mine again and I'm excited to say it's working well in my Dillen CBB! The coin purse is red and the seller said the CBB was red but I think it's strawberry. You can see a difference in the two colors. I watched a video by "ThePecanTannedBeauty" and I was surprised how much she was able to fit in her frame coin purse. It inspired me to put my MAC liquid lipstick inside. She had her PocketBac in hers also,(and floss, and a few other little items), but with both the lipstick and the PocketBac inside it's harder to get to the coins in the middle, and I like to use change as often as I can. My Samsung Galaxy S8 with a case also fits in front of of my red notebook and is easy to pull out when needed.
> View attachment 4326708
> View attachment 4326709


I love your bright happy colors!  Your things could almost pass for the same items and even brands that I carry. Like you, I still count out change too - to many cashiers’ dismay.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I love your bright happy colors!  Your things could almost pass for the same items and even brands that I carry. Like you, I still count out change too - to many cashiers’ dismay.


Thanks LB!
 I try not to be "that person" who holds up the line digging for change so I usually end up with a bunch of change in my bag. I've only been carrying this coin purse  a couple of days and I've already reduced the amount of change I carry.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LB!
> I try not to be "that person" who holds up the line digging for change so I usually end up with a bunch of change in my bag. I've only been carrying this coin purse  a couple of days and I've already reduced the amount of change I carry.


The world in is too big of a hurry. I dig!
Enjoy your coin purse!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> The world in is too big of a hurry. I dig!
> Enjoy your coin purse!


  Thanks!


----------

